# Beneath the Ice!  Eberron Dungeon Crawl {Full}



## nonamazing (Dec 15, 2004)

[H3]Beneath the Ice[/H3]

As if the storms that he sailed through at the mouth of the bay hadn’t been bad enough, now the dwarf’s raft was beginning to melt.  The air had been growing steadily warmer as the tiny craft was drawn deeper into the bay—now, the heat was beginning to take its toll.  Thugrun was sweating heavily, partly from the incredible heat and party from the fear that had been slowly creeping up on him as he sailed further and further away from his homelands.  _Or what were once my homelands_, he corrected himself bitterly.  _Now that the Three have taken hold, my Etevalkairn is home only to fiends and beasts._

The Rimefire raft was throwing up thick clouds of fog as it melted, making it impossible for Thugrum to see any sort of land.  His rudder had long since become useless, and the raft was already less than half of its original size.  Thugrum, starving and exhausted, was terribly weakened from his two-month long journey across the Bitter Sea.  There was no way he could swim even a tiny distance once the raft was gone—but he prepared himself to do so anyway.  I_ must find the Wandering Ones.  I must raise an army and retake Etevalkairn.  I have not survived this long for naught—my ancestors surely guide me._

A few hours later, struggling vainly, Thugrum lost consciousness as he slipped into the water, mere yards away from a tree-lined shore the likes of which his people had never seen before…​

   'Beneath the Ice' is a dungeon-crawl style PbP adventure set in the world of Eberron.  A handful of stalwart explorers will set off on a mission to uncover what may be the original homeland of the dwarves and find themselves facing a very cold reception indeed.

   When the timid gnomish scholar Quentin Voddlegrok stumbled across a washed-up dwarven corpse on the shore of a quiet beach at the south of Eldeen bay, he had no idea the significance of the find.  From maps found on the body, Quentin has pieced together the location of what he believes is Etevalkairn, the legendary first home of the dwarves.  After several months of trading in favors and pleading with various groups for financial backing, Quentin is finally ready to set off.  Well, almost ready.  He still needs to assemble a group of adventurous explorers to make the trip with him.  Are there any brave souls who would be willing to put their lives on the line to explore dangerous, uncharted territory?

   About the DM:  I’ve been playing D&D and various other role-playing games for many years now, and although I’ve been visiting EN World for some time, I’ve only just now gotten into PbP gaming.  ‘Beneath the Ice’ is an original adventure that I’ve been working on for quite some time.  This will be my first PbP game as a DM.

   About the Game:  ‘Beneath the Ice’ is takes place in the Frostfell, a desolate expanse of largely unexplored territory north of Khorvaire in the world of Eberron.  The adventure involves a decidedly dangerous dungeon that may (or may not) be the long-lost home of the dwarves.
   I’m looking for six players who would be interested in posting fairly regularly.  I’ll also reserve spots for up to four alternates.  Players will be added on a first-come, first-serve basis (but please don’t reserve a spot for yourself if you’ll be unable to play).  Although this is a ‘classic’-style game with gobs of traps and plenty of hack-n-slash, I also want to put a strong focus on interesting and well thought-out role-playing.
   If you have any questions, please let me know.  Post your characters in this forum when you are ready.

Character creation rules:
[SBLOCK]Attributes: 32 point buy.  Hit points: Maximum for class/level.

Races: all races from the Player’s Handbook and from the Eberron Campaign Setting book, plus any non-level adjustment race from the Monster Manual or the Expanded Psionics Handbook.

Classes: any core classes from the Player’s Handbook, Eberron CS, Expanded Psionics Handbook, and Complete Warrior, Divine, and Arcane, excepting oriental-specific classes (the Samurai, Wu Jen, and Shugenja).  Prestige classes from those sources will be allowed on a case-by-case basis.

Feats, equipment, and spells: any from the previously mentioned sources, plus any from Races of Stone or Sharn: City of Towers.  Characters may make use of the material from Frostburn, but may have no more than one feat, item, or spell from that book.

Starting Experience: 12,500 (mid-way between 5th and 6th level) Players who have excellently well-written and interesting character backgrounds/concepts, or who contribute to the story in other fruitful way, may receive experience bonuses before the game starts.  This bonus may be enough to bring the character to 6th level.

Starting resources: 7,500 gp, no more than one third of which may be spent on any single item (this is less than a 5th level character would typically start with; the characters will be given special equipment that makes up for this difference).

Encumbrance tracking:  The adventure takes place in very rough conditions, and normally ignored rules involving encumbrance and exhaustion will be used.  As such, it will be important for each player to know their character’s exact encumbrance.

Options:  Players may make use of the following options from Unearthed Arcana: variant classes, racial paragon levels, character traits, character flaws, and bloodline traits.  The expanded uses for Action Points, mentioned on page 123 of Unearthed Arcana, will be allowed.[/SBLOCK]

Players:

*The Explorers:*
(Barkey) - Barandurr, Dwarven (half-Duegar) Cleric of Onatar
Karthak Lyrandar, Half-Elven Storm Wizard  (NPC - formerly played by Speed-Stick)
Toshanharath, Kalashtar Psychic Warrior  (NPC - formerly played by Doomhawk)
(Krug) - Mong, Shifter Bow Master
(Sorrow the Man Bear) - Norderill "Smarttounge" Pitiken, Gnomish Scout and Translator
(adamantineangel) - Rigel ir'Vol, Human Battle Sorceress with a mysterious past

*Their Native Guide:*
(Ferrix) - Mysterious Uldra Druid

Alternates:

johnsemlak
Slippsahde


----------



## Barkey (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey nonamazing,
 Yeah, I'd really be down for playing in that game.... as far as my character idea :
    Barandurr Genlom Steelsing was raised as a dwarven prince, enjoying the utmost of luxury and comfort throughout his life, well as far as a dwarf will enjoy those things. At an early age he realized he was different from the other dwarves, his father told him it was because he was special, and his appearance betrayed his noble heritage. Barandurr not being counted among the particuarly smart or wise believed this for a time, until one day the court scientist gnome ,Quentin Voddlegrok, came in spouting something to his father about funding a trip to the original dwarf home. 
    His father's kingdom had been going through particuarly rough times, rebuilding from an attack by a horde of dragons and having no time for ideal fancies, he denied the Gnome.  Barandurr was intrigued and thought, that maybe this was the key to finding out about his heritage.

     The idea I have is that he is the love child of a duegar and an underdark adventuring hero (The dwarven brother of the King). Due to dwarven loyalty, the King agreed to take the child and raise him as his own. I thought the adventuring dwarf could have ties to Etevalkaim and therefore Barandurr's history could be lying there to find.
      Stats to come..................


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 15, 2004)

This definately looks like a fun solid adventure, I'd count myself in if you'll have me.  Perhaps a druid or a psion of some sort.  Thinking if I go psion either a elan, warforged or warforged scout (although the -6 to abilities for a +2 bonus isn't all that appealing); for druid, haven't figured out a race yet.

Oh yeah, for stats? 4d6 seven times drop lowest? It isn't mentioned in the character creation.

Will work out concept later tonight.  You can check out my history in PbP via my Signature Thread linked below, funny considering one of my PC's Glangim, a 20th level dwarf verging Epic had searched out his kin's own long lost home.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 15, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> This definately looks like a fun solid adventure, I'd count myself in if you'll have me.
> (snip)
> Oh yeah, for stats? 4d6 seven times drop lowest? It isn't mentioned in the character creation.




Okay, you're in.  Either druid or psion would be excellent.  A druid, in particular, would be useful in helping the party deal with the enviormental challenges.  And as for stats, we'll be using a 32-point buy (rather absent minded of me not to put that in at first--I have edited the character creation guidelines to include it).



			
				Barkey said:
			
		

> Hey nonamazing,
> Yeah, I'd really be down for playing in that game....




Okay, Barkey, you're in.  Not a bad character concept--I'll have more feedback for you a little later on.  By the way (just so everyone knows) Barkey is my brother--but I promise not to show him any sort of special treatment.  In fact, I think I'll make things tougher on him (and insult him a lot).


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 15, 2004)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Okay, you're in.  Either druid or psion would be excellent.  A druid, in particular, would be useful in helping the party deal with the enviormental challenges.  And as for stats, we'll be using a 32-point buy (rather absent minded of me not to put that in at first--I have edited the character creation guidelines to include it).




Cool, that's what I was thinking about regarding the druid, although if he was a warforged he'd have very little trouble with some of the normal harshness of the cold wild.  _Humans, always eating and shivering._



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> Okay, Barkey, you're in.  Not a bad character concept--I'll have more feedback for you a little later on.  By the way (just so everyone knows) Barkey is my brother--but I promise not to show him any sort of special treatment.  In fact, I think I'll make things tougher on him (and insult him a lot).




Awesome, do we get bonuses if we help the DM?


----------



## Speed-Stick (Dec 15, 2004)

This sounds like a good time. I was thinking a Half-Elven Wizard, if that would work out ok. If not, I also have ideas for a Cleric or Rogue. I can flesh out the concepts more tommorow, its getting kind of late today.


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 15, 2004)

This looks like it will be an enjoyable game. I'd like to throw my hat in as a Kalashtar Psychic Warrior [although if the party needs some other niche filled, I'm amenable to that too].


----------



## Krug (Dec 15, 2004)

I'd like to throw my hat in as a Shifter Barbarian.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 15, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> I'd like to throw my hat in as a Shifter Barbarian.



Well, than make sure to take Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Hat (note that I will not be allowing Mithral Top Hats--they're just broken).    



			
				Doomhawk said:
			
		

> This looks like it will be an enjoyable game. I'd like to throw my hat in as a Kalashtar Psychic Warrior [although if the party needs some other niche filled, I'm amenable to that too].



That sounds fine.  (I really like Psychic Warrior, by the way--it's a neat class).  As far as filling a certain niche, the group should be large enough to allow for a variety of different roles, so don't worry too much about that.



			
				Speed-Stick said:
			
		

> I was thinking a Half-Elven Wizard, if that would work out ok.



Sounds great.  Every good exploring group needs a Wizard along.

So I've added the three of you to the list.  The group still needs one more character (a rogue might be a good idea for that slot).  I'm looking forward to seeing your fully-fleshed out characters--don't forget the possibility of experience point awards!



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Cool, that's what I was thinking about regarding the druid, although if he was a warforged he'd have very little trouble with some of the normal harshness of the cold wild. Humans, always eating and shivering.



That's hilarious.  I hadn't thought about it before, but a Warforged character might have a lot of advantages in this particular adventure, due to their unique immunities.  Of course, I could also rule that the -20 temperatures act like a _chill metal_ spell...



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Awesome, do we get bonuses if we help the DM?



You mean, help me insult my brother?  Nah, you'd better not...he likes it too much.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey, i'm game for an Ebberron... uh, game.  I'd gladly fill in the rogue slot. I've got a few lying around.  Or maybe, a ranger. Sounds just right for this campaign. I'll post a more cohesive character concept a little later (tomorrow or later tonight probably), if you'll have me.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 15, 2004)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> That's hilarious.  I hadn't thought about it before, but a Warforged character might have a lot of advantages in this particular adventure, due to their unique immunities.  Of course, I could also rule that the -20 temperatures act like a _chill metal_ spell...




*sniffle sniffle* cold endurance looks like a good idea anyways.

I had a question, with the warforged scout, they get a -2 to strength, wisdom and charisma, and a +2 bonus to dexterity.  It's worse than the half-orc, would it be possible to drop the wisdom penalty or something like that?  If so I'd probably play a warforged scout druid.  Or perhaps an Uldra modified to LA +0, dropping the Constitution bonus, the spell-like abilities and perhaps frosty touch.  A local guide perhaps?

Just throwing out ideas.


----------



## Krug (Dec 15, 2004)

Slight shift to bow-wielding Shifter Ranger/Fighter instead. Hope that's fine.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Dec 15, 2004)

Are you letting in any of the Class Acts Articles from Dragon? Specifically the optional Ranger combat styles from Dragon #326.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 15, 2004)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> Hey, i'm game for an Ebberron... uh, game.  I'd gladly fill in the rogue slot. I've got a few lying around.  I'll post a more cohesive character concept a little later (tomorrow or later tonight probably), if you'll have me. -- Are you letting in any of the Class Acts Articles from Dragon? Specifically the optional Ranger combat styles from Dragon #326.



Excellent, Sorrow.  You are most certainly accepted, and I'm sure that, given the fact that I've already let slip this will be a trap-heavy dungeon, the group will be most pleased to have your rogue along.  And as to the Ranger combat styles: is that from the most current issue?  I haven't read it yet, but I'll pick up a copy at work tomorrow and have an answer for you in the afternoon.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> I had a question, with the warforged scout, they get a -2 to strength, wisdom and charisma, and a +2 bonus to dexterity. It's worse than the half-orc, would it be possible to drop the wisdom penalty or something like that? If so I'd probably play a warforged scout druid.



I'm afraid I don't have that book (Monster Manual III, I believe) in front of me at the moment, but I do have access to it at work.  I'll check it out and have an answer for you tomorrow.  My first inclination is to say yes, but I'll want to refresh my memory on how the race works before I say anything for sure.  The Uldra concept might work out well, too.  Rather than trying to adjust the race, however, I'd say let them have their full abilities and keep the level adjustment (I know had ruled no level adjustment races, but I'd be willing to make an exception in this case).  Being native to the Frostfell, an Uldra character would have quite an advantage (as the enviornment is one of the most dangerous challenges in the adventure).  But such a character would have their hands full taking care of the non-Frostfell folks, so it pretty much evens out.



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> Slight shift to bow-wielding Shifter Ranger/Fighter instead. Hope that's fine.



Of couse, that's fine. Nothing's set in stone at the moment, anyway.  Everyone still has plenty of time to make as many changes as they need to work out exactly the sort of character they want to play.



So far, this is shaping up to be an interesting party.  As you make your characters, think about what sort of things they will particularly excel at, and why they were chosen for this mission.  Also think about why they might have accepted this mission--after all, only one expedition to the Frostfell has ever returned, and why would anyone agree to be part of something that seems like such a suicide mission?  (Of course, all of the explorers are being paid extravagantly, and that might have a lot to do with it).

Here's some other questions that might be of help as everyone puts their characters together:  Is your character a member of any one of the various warring political factions in Eberron?  If so, what's your faction's interest in this mission?  Has your character ever been on a similar mission before (exploring uncharted territory)?  What sort of family does your character have, and what would they think of him or her taking on this dangerous job?


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 15, 2004)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I don't have that book (Monster Manual III, I believe) in front of me at the moment, but I do have access to it at work.  I'll check it out and have an answer for you tomorrow.  My first inclination is to say yes, but I'll want to refresh my memory on how the race works before I say anything for sure.  The Uldra concept might work out well, too.  Rather than trying to adjust the race, however, I'd say let them have their full abilities and keep the level adjustment (I know had ruled no level adjustment races, but I'd be willing to make an exception in this case).  Being native to the Frostfell, an Uldra character would have quite an advantage (as the enviornment is one of the most dangerous challenges in the adventure).  But such a character would have their hands full taking care of the non-Frostfell folks, so it pretty much evens out.




Cool, only reason I wanted to nix the level adjustment was to get that wildshape and 3rd level spell, oh well.  Perhaps the LA buy-off from UA, that'd still put me at 4th level, but I'd be only 500 from 5th level with no LA.

Funny I was thinking that for the warforged scout he'd be a semi-native, an experimental warforged crafted using blue ice and similar materials, either one though


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Dec 15, 2004)

It is from the most recent Dragon. Also, it's kind of a moot point, I've had a better idea. I've decided on a Gnomish Wild Rogue (yeah, yeah, i know), with an affinity for thrown weapons. I have some murky background details, but I'd like to flesh them out before posting though.


----------



## Krug (Dec 15, 2004)

Preliminary build, still filling in background etc.


```
[B]Name:[/B]  Mong
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger4/Fighter1
[B]Race:[/B]  Shifter
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral 
[B]Deity:[/B] Traveler

[B]Str:[/B] 14       [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 12,500
[B]Dex:[/B] 18       [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] 8+3d8+1d10+5 = 33
[B]Con:[/B] 12       [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 10       [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12       [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 10       [B]ACP:[/B]0           [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]                 +5    +0    +4    0    +0    +1    +0    20
[B]Touch:[/B] 15              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +1  +1      +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +4  +1      +9
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +1  +1      +3

[b]Armor                  Bonus   Dex   ACP   ASF  Weight    Cost[/b]
Chainshirt, Mithral         +4     6    0     10%  12.5lb    1100gp

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range     Weight  Cost[/B]
Longbow +1, Composite       +11      1d8+3      20x3/Pie    100ft     3lb  2700gp
Arrows (40)                                                           6lb     2gp
Glaive, MW                   +8      1d10+3       x3/Sla    -        10lb   308gp
Dagger                       +7      1d4+2   19-20x2/Pie     10ft     1lb     2gp

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Sylvan

[B]Abilities:[/B] Shifting 1/day: Wildhunt (+2 Con, Scent ability), Animal Companion 

(Viper), Endurance, Track, Wild Empathy, Low light vision, Favored Enemy: Undead, Traits - Uncivilized (+1 bonus to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy, -1 on Bluff/Diplomacy/Gather Information)

[B]Feats:[/B] Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Weapon Focus (Longbow)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] -  44    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7
[B]Skills                  Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                   Dex  2      +4  +2     +8
Climb                     Str  2      +2  +2     +6
Escape Artist             Dex  2      +4         +6
Handle Animal             Cha  3      +0  +1     +4
Hide                      Dex  6      +4        +10
Jump                      Str  2      +2  +2     +6
Listen                    Wis  4      +1         +5
Move Silently             Dex  4      +4         +8
Ride                      Dex  1      +4         +5
Search                    Int  3      +0         +3
Spot                      Wis  4      +3         +7
Survival                  Int  6      +0  +2     +8
Swim                      Str  2      +5         +3
Use Rope                  Dex  3      +4         +7

[b]Spells:[/b] 1st level - Entangle (DC 12)

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2gp    2lb
Ring of Protection +1   2000gp    1lb
Traveler's Outfit          1gp    5lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp    2lb
Waterskin                  1gp    4lb
Crowbar                    2gp    5lb
Winter Blanket             5sp    3lb
Potion CMW (2)           600gp    1lb
Potion Invisibility      300gp    1lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] lb                 [B]Money:[/B] 

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]       58lb 116lb 175lb 350lb 

[B]Age:[/B] 18 years
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 250 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] 
[B]Skin:[/B] Brown
```


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 15, 2004)

Wow, I missed this one.  Can I take an alternate slot?


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2004)

I am interested if you still have an alternate spot.  

~ Lady Shatterstone


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 15, 2004)

I'd like an alternate spot, if you'd take me!


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 16, 2004)

I have added johnsemlak, Lady Shatterstone, and adamantineangel as alternates (in the order of their requests), which leaves one alternate slot open.  Hello, and thank you all for your interest.




			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Cool, only reason I wanted to nix the level adjustment was to get that wildshape and 3rd level spell, oh well. Perhaps the LA buy-off from UA, that'd still put me at 4th level, but I'd be only 500 from 5th level with no LA.




And since I'm planning on being generous with the pre-game experience awards, that 500 xp wouldn't be out of your reach.  I think an Uldra character could be a good addition to the group, but I also like your idea for the blue ice Warforged (I could create a feat, along the lines of the Mithral Plating feat, that would cover the unique effects of the special construction).

I looked over the entry for the Warforged Scout, and while I see how they came to their final results, I don't think it really makes for a well-balanced character race.  After all, the effects of the Small size category are supposed to be self-balancing, so the extra -2 to the race's stats weakens them a bit.  I'd be open to either ignoring the strength penalty, or giving the scout a couple of extra abilities to make up for it (such as an increased speed or a camoflauge ability).  The only quibble I'd have with your idea for a 'semi-native' Warforged would be how the character managed to get over to the Frostfell.  One possibility is that when the Wayfinder Foundation sent their expedition several years back, they might have left the Warforged behind (perhaps even promising to come back for it someday, and then forgetting about it).  Once on the Frostfell, the native dwarves, always happy to experiment, took the scout apart and put it back together again with new parts (the blue ice).

Anyway, either character seems good.  Go with what you feel will be most fun to play, and everything will fall into place.




			
				Krug said:
			
		

> Preliminary build, still filling in background etc.




Looks great so far.  I know that Mong would be highly respected among her tribemates, considered a hunter of incredible skill and remarkable stealth.  Perhaps that's why she was asked to join this mission--because only the most skilled of hunters can hope to find game in the far frozen wastes.  Or perhaps they sought her out because of her special rapport with animals.  She may be in command of the expedition's special magebred dog team.

I only noticed a couple of minor details that were missing.  I believe you should have 7 action points instead of 0, and your grapple check should be +7 instead of +0.  I didn't see if you had picked a ranger combat style (I'm assuming that Ranged Combat would make the most sense for the character).  I also noted that your total weight was missing--I think that it comes to 56.5 lbs, which leaves you in the light load category (you may want to double check those numbers to make sure I didn't screw anything up--and I'm not sure if you wanted to add more equipment or not).  Just so you know, your group will have access to sleds with which to carry mundane supplies and food, so you don't _need_ to carry your own rations and stuff (although as a rugged survivalist, your character might insist on carrying her own supplies anyway).  Also, crowbars are cool.  Everyone should carry a crowbar.   

As you're putting together your background and various details, here's some things I'd like to know about Mong: How did she come to be such a skilled hunter at such a young age?  Why has she chosen to follow the Traveller, and what aspects of the chaotic deity most appeal to her?  Why has she chosen a viper as her companion, and does the choice have any special significance to her?

Finally, I'd like to offer the suggestion that you switch around your skill points a bit in order to take Knowledge (nature).  This isn't necessacary, and it might not be useful right away, but it could might make a difference a little later on.


----------



## Speed-Stick (Dec 16, 2004)

Whats your feeling on Domain Wizards from UA? I was thinking of taking the Storm Domain, and making my PC a member of Lyrandar.

Edit- Also, do metamagic feats from Complete Arcane count for wizard bonus feat selection?


----------



## Barkey (Dec 16, 2004)

*Barandurr Genlom Steelsing*

Barandurr Genlom Steelsing
Dwarven (half-Duegar) Cleric 5
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Religion: Onatar, God of Artifice and the Forge
Size: M, 4'5" 230 lbs
Age: 50
Speed: 20 feet

Attributes:
Strength:  12 (+1)
Dexterity:  10 (0)
Constitution: 20 (+5)
Intelligence: 10 (0)
Wisdom: 16 (+3)
Charisma: 9 (-1)

Armor Class:19 (+7/armor..+2/shield)
Hit Points: 65
Initiative: +0
Action Points: 7

Saves:
Fortitude:  +9 (+4 base, +5 Con)
Reflex:  +1 (+1 base)
Will:  +7 (+4 base, +3 Wis)

Base Attack Bonus: +3
Attack - Warhammer +5 melee, (Steelsong) 1d8-x3crit

Skills:
Heal:4(+3)=7	
Knowledge(underdark):3(+0)=3		
Knowledge(religion):3(+0)=3
Survival:2(+3)=5
Concentration:4(+5)=9

Languages: Dwarven, Common

Racial Traits:
Darkvision 60Ft.
Stonecunning
Stability
+2 racial bonus on saving throws vs. poison	
+2 racial bonus on saving throws vs. spells and spell-like effects
+1 attack vs. orcs and goblinoids
+4 dodge bonus to AC vs. monsters of giant type
+2 appraise checks related to stone or metal items
+2 racial bonus on craft checks that are related to metal or stone items


Class Traits: 
Turn or rebuke undead (3/day)
+2 bonus on turn undead checks because of knowledge religion ranks
Domains: War, Fire
Spells per day: 
0 (5) 2xCreate Ale, Mending, 2xDetect Magic
1st (4+1)Magic Weapon, Comprehend Languages, Shield of Faith, Endure Elements, Divine Favor
2nd (3+1)Spiritual Weapon, Bull’s Strength, Bear’s Endurance,  Shield other
3rd (2+1)Magical Vestment, Flame of Faith, Prayer

Feats:
Sudden extend
Domain spontaneity (Fire)
Weapon Focus (Warhammer)

Equipment:
_+1 Dwarven forged steel warhammer_ (Steelsong) 1d8-x3crit(2312gp)…………..5lb.
_Wand of cure light wounds_ (750gp)......................................................................1lb.
Shield, Heavy wooden (7gp)………………………………………………….10lb
Half-plate steel armor,masterwork (750gp)…………………….…….50lb.
_dwarven ring of sustenance_ (2500 gp)
winter furs (8gp)………………………………………………………………………7lb.
Backpack (2gp)..………………………………………………………….………...2lb.
Bedroll (1sp)...…………………………………………………………………………8lb.
2xoil flasks (2sp)………………………………………………………………………2lb.
Holy symbol,silver (25gp)
Healer’s Kit (50gp)……………………………………………………………….….1lb.
2xGallons fine dwarven ale (2gp)…………………………………………..16lb.
Grappling hook (1gp)…………………………………………….………………….4lb.
50ft rope, silk (10gp)………………………………………………………………10lb.
2xalchemist fire (40gp)……………………………………………………………..2lb.

Appearance:  Barandurr is remarkably stout, even for a dwarf.  His adopted father has referred to him, on several occasions, as "a sturdy dwarven stone wall".   He has a thick main of white hair and a stark white beard to match. Some have said that his beard is so pale because of all his time spent exploring deep beneath the earth, away from the light of the sun.  Others believe that it shows his dedication to Onatar, the god of the forge, who is often depicted with a white beard and hair. Barandurr takes very good care of his hair: often it is braided in very complex ways and decorated with many small accoutraments. He is equally proud of his dark grayish skin, which many people also say shows his connection to ebony-skinned Onatar. His eyes are a deep burgundy, unsettling to even his best of friends. He typically is clad in the ornate plate armor, as much decorative as practical, that his adopted father gave to him upon setting out on his first expedition into the depths of Khyber.
His warhammer, crafted by his own hands, is a large and rather gruesome dedication to the Sovereign Host the main head of the hammer making up the symbol itself, often covered in bits of the last individual that didn't see eye to eye with him.

Background:  Growing up among incredible luxury, Barandurr happily believed the life set for him was that of a noble; and not just a noble but the King someday. Barandurr, a typical rational dwarf of his kind, believed it his place to someday become the King and therefore resigned himself to that life. The years progressed and his heart began to wander out to the bigger world, 'surely there must be more than this' he would think to himself. One day he was searching for his father, and couldn't seem to find him no matter how hard he looked.  Eventually, he made his way to the King's bedchamber, therein discovering his normally cheerful father cursing to himself softly. Curious as to what would bring this behaviour about, Barandurr hid and waited for the King to leave his chambers. After his father had left, Barandurr discovered a small book burnt partially on the edges and bound in black adorned with the gold letters " Krosklinn Genlom Steelsing ".  It seemed to be the cause of his father's distress. Barandurr began to read the book, thinking it a lost brother or family member, all the time curious as to why this person and he shared not only the same clanname but the same family name. He shortly discovered the following passage, scrawled poorly and rather quickly:

3rd Day of Fire
Waxing moon

"No place will accept us, this I have learned, and now I realize no place will accept our child. Things are becoming dangerous for Sao Tome and I, I want to give the child over to my brother I know he could keep it in relative safety. Sao will not accept this, she says that we will work to grow acceptance of her race, saying that someday they will understand there are exceptions to every rule. I do not believe this possible, so tonight while she sleeps I will take the young Barandurr to my brother to raise as his own, I will take Sao to the Lost Home and there we will live the last of our days together. I only hope that the child will grow to be as strong as I hope, and perhaps give some understanding the reason of the union of a dark one and a light one. For now, that is all I can do, hope...."​
His heart lept, this was his father? his real father? Many different thoughts ran through his head: the Lost Home was just a legend, wasn't it? And what had the journal meant by a dark one? He had to know, immediately he began to question the King, whom after a time told him the whole story. He revealed that his brother was, in fact, Barandurr's true father, and that he had been missing for many, may years. No one had any idea where Krosklinn had gone, but Barandurr's uncle believed that since the Lost Home wasn't real perhaps they had retreated into the darkness of the Dragon Below to look for seclusion and to carve out whatever kind of life they could.
Barandurr vowed to set out the next day to search for them. His uncle offered every bit of assistance he could, but did not try and dissuade young Barandurr. The Dwarven king saw, in his adopted son, the same stubbonness and zeal that his brother had possessed.

After many expeditions and many failures, a ray of hope has finally appeared. A couple of months ago, a gnomish explorer came to the Steelsing clan home, seeking funds to outfit an expedition to find the legendary Lost Home.  Barandurr, of course, immediately insisted that he be allowed to accompny the mission.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Dec 16, 2004)

Does the 32 point buy take into account the 4th level ability bonus?


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 16, 2004)

Speed-Stick said:
			
		

> Whats your feeling on Domain Wizards from UA? I was thinking of taking the Storm Domain, and making my PC a member of Lyrandar.
> 
> Edit- Also, do metamagic feats from Complete Arcane count for wizard bonus feat selection?



Domain wizards are okay by me, and your idea is an excellent one.  As a matter of fact, the group will be sailing out of Stormhome, which is the main headquarters of House Lyrandar.  That probably won't have a major impact on the adventure, but it's something you might be able to work into your character's background.  And I have no problem with allowing the metamagic feats from Complete Arcane to be chosen as Wizard Bonus feats.




			
				Sorrow the Man Bear said:
			
		

> Does the 32 point buy take into account the 4th level ability bonus?



No, the ability bonus should be added seperately (that is, you'd pay for your stats, and then add the ability bonus).

Oh, and Barkey--I've looked over your character, and everything seems to be in order.  I'll let you know if I happen to think of anything else that needs to be added or changed.


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm sorry that I haven't put up my character or anything yet, life is busy with the last week of school and all. Tomorrow I might have more time, but if not then Friday afternoon it will be put here. Is that OK?


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 16, 2004)

Doomhawk said:
			
		

> I'm sorry that I haven't put up my character or anything yet, life is busy with the last week of school and all. Tomorrow I might have more time, but if not then Friday afternoon it will be put here. Is that OK?




Hey, no problem!  Let me know if you have any questions, or if I can be of help in any way.  I think we're in no hurry at this stage--I certainly want people to take as long as they need to put together a character that they'll be excited about playing.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Dec 16, 2004)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> I certainly want people to take as long as they need to put together a character that they'll be excited about playing.




Good.  Because after an uncharacteristic 8 hour work day, I've only got the basic framework of the character done rules wise. The concept however, is a Gnomish scholar who went through one of the Rogue's Training schools, but displayed more of an aptitude for languages. After manifesting the Least Dragonmark of House Sivis, he was recruited as a field translation expert. This would be the most likely reason for him to join the expedition. as promised, more detail to come. next post (barring any odd questions of course) will be the character sheet, description, and background.


----------



## Krug (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks Nonamazing. I'm making some tweaks and trying to push Mong towards the order of the Bow Initiate. Should have v2 of Mong posted by this weekend.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 16, 2004)

Headed back home to Maine for holidays... will get a character up in the next couple days...

Think I'll go for that Uldra.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 16, 2004)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> I have added johnsemlak, Lady Shatterstone, and adamantineangel as alternates (in the order of their requests), which leaves one alternate slot open. Hello, and thank you all for your interest.



Thanks for letting me in, nonamazing. Do you want a character concept now or at the time I'm activated?

I hate to do this, but I noticed that johnsemlak posted on this too. johnsemlak, what about my game? Just wondering if you were still wanting to play


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2004)

nonamazing,  I also thank you for the spot.  Same question on my end about deadline for character concepts.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 16, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Thanks for letting me in, nonamazing. Do you want a character concept now or at the time I'm activated?




There's no deadline for alternate characters, I'd say.  You could drop me a character now, or wait 'til later--either is fine.  If you wanted to make a character now, they would probably be part of the crew left behind on the ship when then main expeditionary force disembarks (and thus I could work you easily into the story).



			
				Sorrow the Man Bear said:
			
		

> The concept however, is a Gnomish scholar who went through one of the Rogue's Training schools, but displayed more of an aptitude for languages. After manifesting the Least Dragonmark of House Sivis, he was recruited as a field translation expert. This would be the most likely reason for him to join the expedition.




Seems like an interesting concept, and it fits well into the group.  In fact, it looks like this character will be _extremely_ useful to the party.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 16, 2004)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> There's no deadline for alternate characters, I'd say. You could drop me a character now, or wait 'til later--either is fine. If you wanted to make a character now, they would probably be part of the crew left behind on the ship when then main expeditionary force disembarks (and thus I could work you easily into the story).



I'll see what I can do to get on the voyage and then hang back


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 16, 2004)

I would like to take the last Alternate spot if possible.  My concept is a Valenar Elf Bard/Fighter who's ancestor was one of the first elven explorers to land in Khorvair.  His attempt to follow in his ancestors footsteps caused him to undertake a fool hardy mission to the frostfells.

Slippshade


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2004)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> There's no deadline for alternate characters, I'd say.  You could drop me a character now, or wait 'til later--either is fine.  If you wanted to make a character now, they would probably be part of the crew left behind on the ship when then main expeditionary force disembarks (and thus I could work you easily into the story).




I may not make that " voyage", but I should hopefully have some sort of an idea in the next few days.  I will at least drop a note as to what type of charcter... right now I am thinking a Human-Sorcereress or an Elf- Drurid (if you dont mind having more then one elf or druid), but probably the human.


----------



## Speed-Stick (Dec 16, 2004)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Karthak Lyrandar
[B]Class:[/B] Domain Wizard 5 (Storm)
[B]Race:[/B] Half-Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] The Host

[B]Str:[/B] 11 +0     [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 12,950
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2     [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 30 (5d4+10)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2     [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/-
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4     [B]Speed:[/B] 30       [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 8 -1      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] 0
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    12
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +3          +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +3          +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +0          +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Crossbow                  +4     1d8        20/x2
Quarterstaff              +2     1d6        20/x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Goblin, Draconic, Auran, Giant

[B]Abilities:[/B] Summon Familar, Gust of Wind 1/day (Dragonmark)

[B]Flaws[/B]Inattentive

[B]Feats:[/B]Scribe Scroll (1st Level Bonus)  Least Dragonmark (Mark of Storm)(1st), Extend Spell (Bonus 1st), Sudden Silent (3rd),
Sudden Maxamaize (5th Level Wizard Bonus),

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 41       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Knowledge (Arcana)         8    +4          +12
Knowledge (Geogrpahy)      5    +4          +9
Knowledge (Nature)         5    +4          +9
Spellcraft                 8    +4          +12
Decipher Script            4    +4          +8
Proffesion (Sailor)        4    -1          +3
Climb                      6cc  +0          +3   
Spot                       0    -5          -5
Listen                     0    -5          -5    

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Boots of the Voyage 2500gp 1lb
Cloak of Resistance +1   1000gp 1lb
Outfit (Cold Weather)    0gp    7lb
Backpack                 2gp    2lb
Blanket (Winter)         5sp    3lb
Bedroll                  1sp    5lb
Flint and Steel          1gp    0lb
Lantern (Bullseye)       12gp   3lb
Oil (1 Pt. Flask) (x5)   5sp    5lb
Potion of CLW (x5)       250gp  0lb
Ring of Sustenance       2500gp 0lb
Scroll (Endure Elements) 25gp   0lb
Scroll (Fly)                    350gp  0lb (Scribed)
Scroll (Invisibility)          150gp (Scribed)
Scroll (Locate Object)   150gp (Scribed)
Scroll (Arcane Sight)    375gp  0lb (scribed)
Scroll (Dispel Magic)  375gp (Scribed)
Scroll (Dispel Magic) (x2)   700gp
Scroll (Silence) (x2)  400 GP 
Scroll (Protection From Energey) (x3) 700 GP
Scroll (Knock) 150gp

Quarterstaff             0gp    1lb
Crossbow, Light          35gp   4lb
20 Crossbow Bolts        2gp   .2lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]29lb      [B]Money:[/B] 98gp 7sp 

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               38   76   115   230   575

[B]Age:[/B] 32
[B]Height:[/B] 6'1"
[B]Weight:[/B] 140lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] none
[B]Skin:[/B] White
```

*Spellbook*
1st _Sheild, Mage Armor, Detect Secret Doors, Magic Missle, Alarm, Floating Disk Hold Portal, Identify, Obscuring Mist _ 
2nd _Blur, Scorching Ray, Mirror Image, Web, Gust of Wind, Locate Object, Invisibility_
3rd _Lightning Bolt, Fireball, Haste, Arcane Sight, Fly, Dispel Magic _


*Appearance:*His height is Karthak's only noticeable physical feature. His clothing is plain and he keeps his head clean shaven, mainly because its easier than dealing with hair. He tries to look presentable however, and all of his gear is neat and clean.

*Background:* Karthak has lived aboard ships for as long as he can remember. Since he manifested the Mark of Storm, and he showed talent for Wizardy at a young age, he is a valuable asset to his house, and has sailed countless voyages, picking up many skills needed to survive on a ship over the years. Various tutors taught him the basics of harnessing magical energey at an early age, and after that, countless experiments and hours of research in his cabin have expanded his magical power. Since his parents are often away on House business, Karthak has been raised by his uncle, Lord Wassen d'Lyrandar. Lord Wassen commands a small fleet that patrols around Eldeen Bay, his quick vessels acting as an early warning system for Stormhome's navy. Karthak spent quite a bit of time out in the Bay with Lord Wassen--it was on one such trip that Karthak managed to defend his uncle's damaged flagship against a group of deadly Lhazaar pirates. Karthak's uncle has encouraged him to be part of this expedition. Although he's never said so openly, Lord Wassen appears to be grooming Karthak to some day take command of his fleet.

*Personality:*The only thing orderly about Karthak is his appearance. He constantly forgets to do things, and has often nearly fallen into the briny depths because he forgets that he in infact on a ship, and that falling off could be a bad idea. He is personable, but is easily sidetracked in conversations, and has been banned from negoiating with Harbor Masters after putting one to sleep with a speech on the merits of Evocation Magic. He is a inhernetly good person, and his main goal with this quest is to see what he can do to help, and expand his magical knowledge in the process.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey, how do you do that cool Character Sheet post... thing? The scroll box. I haven't seen anything that tells me how to do that, although there is the possibility I'm just blind .


----------



## Speed-Stick (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=10768. Just open it with Word or notepad or whatever and fill in all the stuff, then copy and paste it into your post.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 17, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> I'll see what I can do to get on the voyage and then hang back



Well, somebody's got to stay on the boat--there's a lot of shipjackers out there just waitin' for the chance to take your ride (and _The Whale's Carcass_--the ship you'll be sailing in--is one pimped-out boat).    



			
				Slippshade said:
			
		

> I would like to take the last Alternate spot if possible. My concept is a Valenar Elf Bard/Fighter who's ancestor was one of the first elven explorers to land in Khorvair. His attempt to follow in his ancestors footsteps caused him to undertake a fool hardy mission to the frostfells.




Very well then, the last spot is yours, good sir.  And that seems like a solid character concept.

I just realized that the 'ACP' on Krug and Speed-Stick's character sheets must stand for 'Armor Check Penalty' and not 'ACtion Points', as I had assumed.  I feel kind of dumb for not having realized that earlier.

Speed-Stick, I have looked over Karthak, and he seems like a well-rounded character.   Only one thing: Shouldn't he have a -1 to his Will save due to his Wisdom?

After looking over the character sheet, these are my first impressions: Karthak seems like an absent-minded genius, a magic-using Einstein, someone who is incredibly brilliant, but who doesn't pay much attention to the world around him.  His family would probably consider him very valuable due to his intelligence and natural talent.  However, they might have a hard time getting him to pay attention to anything other than his magical research.

Here's a couple of questions for you to chew over as you put the finishing touches on Karthak: what sort of Familiar would Karthak have summoned, if any?  He seems rather non-physical--why has he worked so hard to become an expert climber?  Does he just enjoy mountain climbing as a hobby, or is there more to it than that?  Is is especially important for him to appear neat and clean, or does he do so only because it is efficient?

Oh, and one final note!  The dragonmarked houses usually put a d' in front of their House names, like so: d'Lyrandar.  This is probably an optional thing, but I thought maybe you'd like it.


----------



## Krug (Dec 17, 2004)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> Hey, how do you do that cool Character Sheet post... thing? The scroll box. I haven't seen anything that tells me how to do that, although there is the possibility I'm just blind .




Hi Sorrow,
use a {code} .. {/code} tags, replace { with [ and } with ]


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Dec 17, 2004)

Just wanted to get this posted. Description and background will follow, along with a few  potential additions to the equipment list.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Norderil "Smarttounge" Pitiken
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue
[B]Race:[/B] Gnome
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Aureon

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 	     [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 12,500
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 	     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 40 (5d6+10)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2  	     [B]Grapple:[/B] -1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 15 +2  	     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1  	     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 	     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 10%
			     [B]Action points[/B]:7  	

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]            10    +1    +0    +3    +1    +0    +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                  1    +2          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                   4    +3          +7
[B]Will:[/B]                  1    +1          +2

[B]Weapon                     Attack   Damage     Critical     Range[/B]
Calculus, Gnomish               +2       1d4         x2         50ft
MW Byshek Light Mace            +7      1d4+1        x2          -
Throw Grenade Weapon		+7	 -            -		10ft	

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling, Orcish, Terran

[B]Abilities:[/B] 1/day-Comprehend Languages 1/day—Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, 
Prestidigitation; 1/day-Speak With Animals (burrowing mammals only, 1 minute)

[B]Racial Traits[/B] Low-Light Vision; +2 on Illusion Saves; +1 Illusion DC; 
+1 ATK vs Goblinoids/Kobolds; +4AC vs Giants; +2 Listen, Craft (Alchemy); 

[B]Feats:[/B] Least Dragonmark of Sivis (Comprehend Languages 1/day), Weapon Finesse

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 80       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills             Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff			5    +1          +6
Decipher Script		6    +2          +8
Diplomacy		5    +1    +2    +8
Disable Device		5    +2          +7
Forgery			6    +2          +8
Heal			4    +1          +5
Hide			4    +3    +4    +11
Knowledge: History(cc)	8    +2          +6
Move Silently		4    +3          +7
Open Lock		5    +3          +8
Proffession: Translator	4    +2          +6
Search			4    +2          +6
Speak Language(cc)	8     -           -
Spot			4    +1          +5
Use Magic Device	8    +1          +9(11 on scrolls)

[B]Equipment:                  Cost  Weight[/B]
Calculus, Gnomish               50gp  2.5lbs
Mw Byshek Light Mace          1805gp    2lbs
Sling bullets (10)		 1sp    5lbs
Leather Armour                  15gp  7.5lbs
MW Thieves' Tools              100gp    2lbs
*Traveler's outfit               -gp  2.5lbs
Cold Weather outfit              8gp  3.5lbs
Ring of Sustenance            2500gp    -lbs
Heward's Handy Haversack      2000gp    5lbs
*Winter blanket 		 5sp  1.5lbs
*Everburning torch	       110gp    1lb
*Hooded lantern 		 7gp    2lbs
*Oil flask 		x2 	 2sp    2lbs
*Acid flask 		x2      20gp    2lbs
*Alchemist's Fire 	x2      40gp    2lbs
*Alchemist's Spark 	x2	50gp    2lbs
*Tanglefootbag   	x2     100gp    4lbs
*Thunderstone 		x2  	60gp    2lbs
*Parchment 		x5 	 1gp    -lbs
*Inkpen		 	x2 	 1sp    -lbs
*Ink 				 8gp    -lbs
*Mapcase 			 1gp   .5lb
*Sack 				 1sp   .5lb

(*=In Haversack)

[B]Total Weight:[/B]27.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 644gp 0sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt    Med     Hvy     Lft/OH   Push/pull[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]           0-33   34-66   67-100   200/100    500

[B]Age:[/B] 64
[B]Height:[/B] 3'6"
[B]Weight:[/B] 39lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Warm hazel
[B]Hair:[/B] Black/blonde highlights
[B]Skin:[/B] Light caucasian
```

Oh, and thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Speed-Stick (Dec 17, 2004)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Speed-Stick, I have looked over Karthak, and he seems like a well-rounded character.   Only one thing: Shouldn't he have a -1 to his Will save due to his Wisdom?




I have the cloak of restiance +1, so that cancels out the -1 from wisdom. Thanks for the backround suggestions, I will work on finishing him up tonight.


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 17, 2004)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Toshanharath
[B]Class:[/B] Psychic Warrior
[B]Race:[/B] Kalashtar
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good
[B]Deity:[/B] The Path of Light

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)                 [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 13,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)                 [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 40 (5d8)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)                 [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] --
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)                 [B]Speed:[/B] 40'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (8p.) (+1 for levels) [B]Init:[/B] -4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2 vs. mind-affecting abilities & possession
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)                 [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] --
                                 [B]Action Points:[/B] 7

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +3    +2    +0    +0    +0    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +1   +2     +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +2   -1     +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +3   +1     +5

[B]Weapon                       Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Scimitar                       +6     1d6+2      18-20/x2
Longbow                        +6     1d8+2      x3
Dagger                         +6     1d4+2      19-20/x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Quor, Riedran, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] [i]Mind Link[/i] 1/day, Dream Immunity, +2 Disguise to imitate humans

[B]Feats:[/B] Dodge, Expanded Knowledge (Energy Ray), Mobility, Psicrystal Affinity, 
    Psicrystal Containment, Psionic Weapon

[B]Traits:[/B] Detached, Quick

[B]Flaws:[/B] Unreactive

[B]Power Points:[/B] 19
[B]Powers Known:[/B] 1st - Empty Mind, Energy Ray, Offensive Precognition, Vigor
             2nd - Dissolving Weapon, Wall Walker

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 32       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Autohypnosis               8    +3    +2    +13
Bluff                      0     0    +2    +2
Concentration              8    +1          +9
Diplomacy                  0     0    +2    +2
Intimidate                 0     0    +2    +2
Jump                       8    +2          +10
Listen                     0    +3    +2    +5
Spot                       0    +3    +2    +5
Survival                   4.0  +3          +7

[B]Equipment:                                    Cost  Weight[/B]
Masterwork Deep Crystal Scimitar           1,315gp   2 lb
Masterwork Composite Longbow, Mighty (+2)    600gp   3 lb
Masterwork Dagger                            301gp   1 lb
40 Arrows                                      2gp   6 lb
Mithral Shirt                              1,100gp   10lb
Mithral +1 Heavy Steel Shield              2,170gp  7.5lb
Cannith Ring                                   ?gp   0 lb
3 Power Stones of Body Adjustment            450gp   0 lb
2 Potions of Cure Light Wounds               100gp   0 lb
2 Power Stones of Body Purification          300gp   0 lb
Power Stone of Psionic Darkvision            150gp   0 lb
Cold Weather Outfit                            8gp   7 lb
Belt Pouch                                     1gp  .5 lb
Everburning Torch                            110gp   1 lb
Flint and Steel                                1gp   0 lb
50 ft. silk rope                              10gp   5 lb
Signet Ring                                    5gp   0 lb
Waterskin                                      1gp   4 lb
Caltrops                                       1gp   2 lb
Flask                                          3cp  1.5lb


Equipment on sled:
     Bedroll                                   1sp   5 lb
     Winter Blanket                            5sp   3 lb
     Traveler's Outfit                         1gp   5 lb
     Tent                                     10gp   20lb
     Whetstone                                 2cp   1 lb
     2 Map/Scroll Cases                        2gp   1 lb
     2 days' firewood                          2cp   40lb
     2 oz. ink                                16gp   0 lb
     Inkpen                                    1sp   0 lb
     40 sheets paper                          80sp   0 lb
     Iron Pot                                  5sp   10lb
     4 days' trail rations                     5sp   5 lb
     Sealing Wax                               1gp   1 lb 
     Signal Whistle                            8sp   0 lb
     Soap                                      5sp   1 lb
     Shovel                                    2gp   8 lb
     4 Torches                                 4cp   4 lb
     
     
[B]Total Weight:[/B] 50.5 lb      [B]Money:[/B] 841gp 10sp 39cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                58   116   175   350   875

[B]Age:[/B] 43
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 153
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown

Psicrystal (Hero personality): +2 natural armor, +2 Int, Alertness, improved 
    evasion, self-propulsion, share powers, sighted, telepathic link, deliver 
    touch powers, telepathic speech
```

*Background:* Toshanharath is a native to the monastic fortresses of Adar, where he received his mental and physical training. Once he finished his training, he left Adar, unable to deal with the continual siege and the strict life of the Kalashtar there. He traveled to Khorvaire in the final years of the Last War, earning his passage as a guard or messenger. He tries to keep it hidden, but those close to him realize that something in the young Kalashtar's past troubles him. He rarely speaks of his home or exactly why he left.
Toshanharath has traveled extensively in Karrnath and the Bitter Sea, and also participated in two previous forays into the Frostfell (a hunting expedition and a search for another party which had become lost; both successful). He frequently sailed with a Captain Wassen, a House Lyrandar noble on an elemental galleon, and the two became friends. Toshanharath learned of Quentin through Captain Wassen, and gladly accepted the job, eager for both the adventure and the chance to get away from civilization for a while.

*Personality:* Although Toshanharath has something painful hidden away deep inside of him, the rest of him is actually very cheerful. The psychic warrior has an irrepressible sense of humor, making jokes and smiling even in the worst of situations, or in the middle of a fight (a practice which sometimes infuriates his comrades). That's not to say he can't be serious; he can and often is very serious, but he doesn't show it outwardly very much.
Perhaps Toshanharath's greatest failing is his lack of courage - the young man wishes he were a hero, but when push comes to shove, he often finds he doesn't want to go through with it after all. This might be because he transferred all of his bravery to his psicrystal; which continually drives him to do the right thing, regardless of how much he doesn't want to.
Although he is actually in his forties, Toshanharath is barely an adult by Kalashtar standards. He displays great maturity most of the time, although between his troubled past and his lack of self-motivation, the remnants of his "teenage" years are still present.

*Appearance:* Toshanharath is tall and attractive, a lopsided smile usually spanning his face. His brown hair is usually cropped close, and he wears slightly eccentric clothing. Usually perched on his right shoulder is his psicrystal, which takes the form of a tiny emerald lion that acts as his conscience. On his belt hangs a scimitar of violet crystal, which he calls Mongamathor - which, depending on how it is pronounced, is Draconic for "Dragon's Claw" or Quor for "One Hit Wonder".


----------



## Krug (Dec 18, 2004)

Take 2:


```
[B]Name:[/B]  Mong
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger3/Fighter2
[B]Race:[/B]  Shifter
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral 
[B]Deity:[/B] Traveler

[B]Str:[/B] 14       [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 12,500
[B]Dex:[/B] 19/21    [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] 8+2d8+2d10+5 = 33
[B]Con:[/B] 12       [B]Grapple:[/B] +7     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 12       [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12       [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 8        [B]ACP:[/B] 7          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]                 +5    +0    +5    0    +0    +0    +0    20
[B]Touch:[/B] 15              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +1        +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +5        +9
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +1        +2

[b]Armor                  Bonus   Dex   ACP   ASF  Weight    Cost[/b]
Chainshirt, Mithral +1      +5     6    0     10%  12.5lb    2100gp

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range     Weight  Cost[/B]
Longbow +1, Composite       +12      1d8+3      20x3/Pie    100ft     3lb  2700gp
Efficient Quiver                                                      2lb  1800gp
--Arrows (56)                                                         8lb     2gp
--Sleep Arrows (4)                                                    1lb   528gp
Longsword, MW                +8      1d8+3   19-20x2/Pie    -         4lb   315gp
Dagger                       +7      1d4+2   19-20x2/Pie     10ft     1lb     2gp
Blackrock Hammer (see below)                                          2lb

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Sylvan

[B]Abilities:[/B] Shifting 1/day: Wildhunt (+2 Con, Scent ability), Track, Wild Empathy, Low 

light vision, Favored Enemy: Undead, Traits - Uncivilized (+1 bonus to Handle Animal and 

Wild Empathy, -1 on Bluff/Diplomacy/Gather Information)

[B]Feats:[/B] Point Blank Shot (1st), Rapid Shot (Ranger 2nd), Precise Shot (3rd), Weapon 

Focus (Longbow) (Ftr1), Manyshot (Ftr2), Endurance (Ranger 3rd)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] -  42+6=48    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7
[B]Skills                  Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                   Dex  2      +4  +2     +8
Climb                     Str  2      +2  +2     +6
Craft (Bowmaking)         Int  5      +0         +5
Handle Animal             Cha  6      -1  +1     +6
Hide                      Dex  4      +4         +8
Jump                      Str  1      +2  +2     +5
Knowledge (Religion)      Int  2      +0         +2
Knowledge (Nature)        Int  5      +0         +5
Listen                    Wis  3      +1         +4
Move Silently             Dex  4      +4         +8
Ride                      Dex  1      +4         +5
Search                    Int  2      +0         +2
Spot                      Wis  2      +1         +3
Survival                  Int  6      +0  +2     +8
Swim                      Str  1      +2         +3
Use Rope                  Dex  2      +4         +6

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2gp    2lb
Gloves of Dexterity     4000gp    1lb
Traveler's Outfit          1gp    5lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp    2lb
Waterskin                  1gp    4lb
Winter Blanket             5sp    3lb
Potion CMW (2)           600gp    0lb
Potion Invisibility      300gp    0lb


[B]Total Weight:[/B] 46.5lb                 [B]Money:[/B] 12pp 22gp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]       58lb 116lb 175lb 350lb 

[B]Age:[/B] 23 years
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 250 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Brown
```

*Background:* Not all Dwarves need be surrounded by fellow Dwarves for war. Grak BlackRock was a wealthy dwarf merchant, based in Mror, who enjoyed having a retinue of bodyguards composed of different types, believing that they adorned him as well as his gaudy clothes. One of his bodyguards was the archer Mong, a Shifter ranger marked with the serpent's sign; a curiousity and an aberration, even for her kind. She was trained to slay undead creatures. But it wasn't to rid evil as much as to get rid of these creatures that other dwarven merchants used to protect their banks, mines or warehouses. 

Mong's parents didn't survive past her fourth birthday. Her father was slain by prejudicial farmhands, and her mother died of a wasting disease contracted during a plague. She was abandoned until Grak saw her and took pity on her, though of course, the dwarf saw a 'potential investment' (in terms of training and gold) for his own ends.

Mong served Grak long days, accompanying the merchant's caravans that bought back silk, steel and salt from other lands. However, one day, Grak was slain by an unknown assassin, and the empire he built disintegrated within a month after. Mong was left with nowhere to go. She had spent many a night listening to the dwarf, especially on their long caravan trips, about the ancient dwarven home Etevalkim. The dwarf was the last of his tribe, and he wished for the Blackrock hammer to be returned there one day when his days were done. 

Mong managed to unearth the hammer, and carried it with her even as she struggled to cope with the outside world. She learnt bowcraft, spent her days travelling from town as a mercenary and biding her time. She fought many of the servants of Vol, aiding a human priest of the Traveler who was more earnest than skillful. He taught her about religion, his beliefs and from him she learnt of the Order of the Bow, who were highly skilled (and deadly) in archery.

She left his service soon after to wander even more, as she could not bear the looks of those she saved and their disdain for her.

She heard about the gnomes' quest for Etevalkim while wandering the Frostfell, and now she wants to join the group and return her former master's hammer to its proper place of rest. 

Only then will the Blackrocks be at piece once more with the world. 

She has volunteered to be a guide for the group, and to help them in their treacherous 
journey in the cold wastes.

*Description:* Unlike other Shifters, Mong is slightly scaly and has intense eyes. 

Her tongue constantly flicks out to feel the air around it. She is dressed modestly in robes with a hooded cowl, where one can hear the chinks of mail underneath. Mong keeps a small snake, Rast, that hides in the folds of her clothes. She enjoys the feel of the creature's slimy skin against her own.

*Behaviour:* Mong looks at other Shifters as weak. She does not favor their shifting into other forms vainly. She is uncomfortable around other races, particularly humans. She finds them a judgemental race, and having a snake crawl around your body doesn't help much either.


----------



## Speed-Stick (Dec 18, 2004)

Ok, rough backround and personality is up. I will refine it some more later.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 18, 2004)

I will make every effort to post my alternate this weekend.

Slip


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 19, 2004)

*Character Notes*

Wow--you guys sure did get your characters finished and posted quickly.  Thank you, all of you!  It looks like we'll be able to get this game started rather soon.  I thought I'd take this opportunity to give everyone a little feedback.  In alphabetical order by name of character:

*Barandurr:* Quite the quintessential dwarf, Barandurr is as tough as he is stubborn.  His search for his missing father will provide a strong subplot for the adventure.  The character is well-written and unique, but since Barkey had a little help from me, I can't award as many experience points as I'd like to.  So...please add 250 experience points to the character's total.  In addition, add the following to Barandurr's equipment: _Krosklinn's Journal_ (Description: This heavy, metal-bound book was obviously designed to survive under the harshest of conditions.  The cover is dwarven forged steel, the binding is made of very fine mithrial chains, and the pages are Zilargo-created resilient parchment, far strong than ordinary paper.  Most of the journal entries are in Dwarven, but there are a few, scattered throughout the book, that are written in some sort of complex code.  The book has about 100 pages, only half of which are filled.  It weighs about 5 pounds, and is surprisingly cumbersome.)

*Karthak Lyrandar:* Karthak is an absent-minded but powerful Wizard from a globally influential family.  His twin loves of the sea and of magic provide his driving motivation.  Speed-Stick, I think that your concept is original and quite good, but I did feel that Karthak could have used a little more depth.  Nevertheless, an excellent character: +450 bonus experience points.  I'm going to add a few elements to your character's backstory, if you don't mind (and if you disagree with any of it, just let me know and we'll change it).  First of all, since his parents are often away on House business, Karthak has been raised by his uncle, Lord Wassen d'Lyrandar.  Lord Wassen commands a small fleet that patrols around Eldeen Bay, his quick vessels acting as an early warning system for Stormhome's navy.  Karthak spent quite a bit of time out in the Bay with Lord Wassen--it was on one such trip that Karthak managed to defend his uncle's damaged flagship against a group of deadly Lhazaar pirates.  Karthak's uncle has encouraged him to be part of this expedition.  Although he's never said so openly, Lord Wassen appears to be grooming Karthak to some day take command of  his fleet.
Finally, I would like to replace Karthak's _boots of the winterlands_ with the following: _Boots of the Voyage_ (Description: these amazingly comfortable soft leather boots were created nearly three hundred years ago to celebrate a marriage between the Dragonmarked Houses of Lyrandar and Cannith.  Although the marriage fell apart surprisingly quickly, the boots remained within the Lyrander family.  _Boots of the Voyage_ act much like the common _boots of the winterlands_, except that their benefits apply to all forms of terrain, not just ice and snow.  Thus, the wearer of the boots is equally comfortable in a burning desert as he would be in the harshest frozen tundra.  The boots have an extra few powers that make them of value to the seafaring traveller.  A character wearing the boots will never become seasick, and always has a +4 bonus to Balance checks made at sea.  The boots will only work if their wearer is a Dragonmarked member of House Lyrandar.  Weight: 1 lb. Value: 2500 gp).

*Mong:* Like the viper with which she shares many physical characteristics, Mong is quick, efficient, and deadly--a master hunter.  Like Barandurr, Mong has a very personal reason for wishing to be part of this quest; another rich subplot that will help add depth and feeling to this adventure.  I found Mong to be a very unconventional character with an interesting past and a good motivation.  I especially liked the originality of a more reptilian form of Shifter.  Please add 500 bonus experience points to your total.
I did have one small problem, however.  It seems you may have spent more than your allotted amount on Mong's equipment.  I had set the starting resources at 7,500.  I know that's is less than the average for a 5th level character, but I had intended to make up for it with some special equipment to be delivered pre-game (the special equipment will be mentioned in my next post, actually).
I also wanted to suggest one (minor) change to your backstory.  I'd like for the dwarven clan name to be Black_ice_ instead of Black_rock_.  If Grak's clan originated in the Frostfell, than his clan name would probably have been ice related rather than stone related (given the relative dearth of stone in the far frozen reaches).  The Blackice hammer is going to be an ancestral weapon, one that has powers related to cold.  In fact, the hammer radiates intense cold, requiring Mong to keep it wrapped in thick furs at all times.  Let me know if you're okay with these changes.

*Norderill "Smarttounge" Pitiken:* We don't know much about Norderill at this point, except that he is a member of House Sivis and has a remarkable talent for languages.  It would seem that he has been asked to join the expedition to aid not only in communication with any natives encountered but also to decipher any ancient runes the exploratory party may come across during their search of the Dwarven city.  I'm looking forward to seeing Norderill's background, but in the meantime, I'd like to mention that I'm making Speak Language a class skill for this character, to represent both his family's area of expertise and his own natural talent.  That should free up a few of Norderill's skill points.

*Toshanharath:* An exceptional individual, Toshanharath's casual demeanor belies his uncanny prowess.  Given time to focus his mind, Toshanharath can unleash devastating strikes that can fell the strongest of opponents with a single blow.  But his unique martial knowledge has not come to him without a price, one that lies heavy upon his very soul.  I really liked the character of Toshanharath.  He has a developed personality that allows for a broad range of role-playing, and a background that is both well written and well thought out.  I particularly liked the original idea for the psycrystal as a tiny emerald lion.  And I laughed out loud when I read about the "One Hit Wonder" (yeah, I'd say that up to +9d6 extra damage will take out most opponents with a single hit).  Your bonus experience award is 500.
I think you may have also gone above the allotted resources--double check your numbers and see.  Your character may have a hard time bringing his horse onto the ship, although the gear on the horse could be loaded onto one of the sleds.  Out of concern for the horse's safety, however, you might want to leave him at home.

Whew!  That was a long post.  Sorry about that.  In my next post, I'll tell you all about the special equipment that Quentin has set aside for you.


----------



## Krug (Dec 19, 2004)

Nonamazing: No problem. I had mixed up the starting gold with XP. Thanks for pointing that out. 


```
[B]Name:[/B]  Mong
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger3/Fighter2
[B]Race:[/B]  Shifter
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral 
[B]Deity:[/B] Traveler

[B]Str:[/B] 14       [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 13,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 19       [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] 8+2d8+2d10+5 = 33
[B]Con:[/B] 12       [B]Grapple:[/B] +7     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 12       [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12       [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 8        [B]ACP:[/B] 7          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]                 +4    +0    +4    0    +0    +0    +0    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +1        +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +4        +8
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +1        +2

[b]Armor                  Bonus   Dex   ACP   ASF  Weight    Cost[/b]
Chainshirt, Mithral        +4     6    0     10%  12.5lb    1100gp

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range     Weight  Cost[/B]
Longbow+1, Mighty (+2) Comp   +11      1d8+5      20x3/Pie    100ft     3lb  2700gp
Efficient Quiver                                                      2lb  1800gp
--Arrows (56)                                                         8lb     2gp
--Sleep Arrows (4)                                                    1lb   528gp
Longsword, MW                +8      1d8+3   19-20x2/Pie    -         4lb   315gp
Dagger                       +7      1d4+2   19-20x2/Pie     10ft     1lb     2gp
Blackice Hammer - radiates intense cold, kept in furs                                        

  2lb

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Sylvan

[B]Abilities:[/B] Shifting 1/day: Wildhunt (+2 Con, Scent ability), Track, Wild Empathy, Low light vision, Favored Enemy: Undead, Traits - Uncivilized (+1 bonus to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy, -1 on Bluff/Diplomacy/Gather Information)

[B]Feats:[/B] Point Blank Shot (1st), Rapid Shot (Ranger 2nd), Precise Shot (3rd), Weapon Focus: Comp Longbow (Ftr1), Weapon Spec: Comp Longbow (Ftr2), Endurance (Ranger 3rd)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] -  42+6=48    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7
[B]Skills                  Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                   Dex  2      +4  +2     +8
Climb                     Str  2      +2  +2     +6
Craft (Bowmaking)         Int  5      +0         +5
Handle Animal             Cha  6      -1  +1     +6
Hide                      Dex  4      +4         +8
Jump                      Str  1      +2  +2     +5
Knowledge (Religion)      Int  2      +0         +2
Knowledge (Nature)        Int  5      +0         +5
Listen                    Wis  3      +1         +4
Move Silently             Dex  4      +4         +8
Ride                      Dex  1      +4         +5
Search                    Int  2      +0         +2
Spot                      Wis  2      +1         +3
Survival                  Int  6      +0  +2     +8
Swim                      Str  1      +2         +3
Use Rope                  Dex  2      +4         +6

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2gp    2lb
Traveler's Outfit          1gp    5lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp    2lb
Waterskin                  1gp    4lb
Winter Blanket             5sp    3lb
Potion CMW (2)           600gp    0lb
Potion Invisibility      300gp    0lb


[B]Total Weight:[/B] 46.5lb                 [B]Money:[/B] 12pp 22gp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]       58lb 116lb 175lb 350lb 

[B]Age:[/B] 23 years
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 250 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Brown
```

*Background:* Not all Dwarves need be surrounded by fellow Dwarves for war. Grak Blackice was a wealthy dwarf merchant, based in Mror, who enjoyed having a retinue of bodyguards composed of different types, believing that they adorned him as well as his gaudy clothes. One of his bodyguards was the archer Mong, a Shifter ranger marked with the serpent's sign; a curiousity and an aberration, even for her kind. She was trained to slay undead creatures. But it wasn't to rid evil as much as to get rid of these creatures that other dwarven merchants used to protect their banks, mines or warehouses. 

Mong's parents didn't survive past her fourth birthday. Her father was slain by prejudicial farmhands, and her mother died of a wasting disease contracted during a plague. She was abandoned until Grak saw her and took pity on her, though of course, the dwarf saw a 'potential investment' (in terms of training and gold) for his own ends.

Mong served Grak long days, accompanying the merchant's caravans that bought back silk, steel and salt from other lands. However, one day, Grak was slain by an unknown assassin, and the empire he built disintegrated within a month after. Mong was left with nowhere to go. She had spent many a night listening to the dwarf, especially on their long caravan trips, about the ancient dwarven home Etevalkim. The dwarf was the last of his tribe, and he wished for the Blackice hammer to be returned there one day when his days were done. 

Mong managed to unearth the hammer, and carried it with her even as she struggled to cope with the outside world. She learnt bowcraft, spent her days travelling from town as a mercenary and biding her time. She fought many of the servants of Vol, aiding a human priest of the Traveler who was more earnest than skillful. He taught her about religion, his beliefs and from him she learnt of the Order of the Bow, who were highly skilled (and deadly) in archery.

She left his service soon after to wander even more, as she could not bear the looks of those she saved and their disdain for her.

She heard about the gnomes' quest for Etevalkim while wandering the Frostfell, and now she wants to join the group and return her former master's hammer to its proper place of rest. Only then will the Blackice be at piece once more with the world. 

She has volunteered to be a guide for the group, and to help them in their treacherous 
journey in the cold wastes.

*Description:* Unlike other Shifters, Mong is slightly scaly and has intense eyes. 

Her tongue constantly flicks out to feel the air around it. She is dressed modestly in robes with a hooded cowl, where one can hear the chinks of mail underneath. Mong keeps a small snake, Rast, that hides in the folds of her clothes. She enjoys the feel of the creature's slimy skin against her own.

*Behaviour:* Mong looks at other Shifters as weak. She does not favor their shifting into other forms vainly. She is uncomfortable around other races, particularly humans. She finds them a judgemental race, and having a snake crawl around your body doesn't help much either.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 19, 2004)

*Introduction*

It's the 13th day of Aryth, one week before you're due to set off on your expedition to the Frostfell, and about a month and half from your expected arrival in that icy land.  You're relaxing in Stormhome's infamous Olladra's Last Rest, a comfortable bayside inn rumored to be site of a great deal of shady espionage during the Last War.  The inn's main draw are its huge picture windows that look out across the bay, facing north but wrapping almost all the way around the building, wide enough to provide decent views of both the setting and rising sun.

Quentin Voddlegrok is your host this evening.  He's a small, perpetually nervous gnome who has a reputation for stumbling into dangerous situations and surviving due to sheer luck.  Although you've each been commited to this trip for some time now, this is the first time you've all had a chance to gather as a group and meet your fellow explorers.  Voddlegrok is very animated, stammering happily as he shuffles through the stacks of paper loosely piled on your table, occasionally extracting a fragment of a map or a excerpt from another explorer's Frostfell journals, excitedly displaying every bit of relevant information to you.  His untidy mass of papers tends to get in your way, making it difficult to eat.  Barandurr grimaces as he removes a piece of map from his ale.

"..and, well, I suppose that is the last of it.  Umm...I think.  Was there something else?  No, I'm sure that's it for now.  I think.  Anyway, Captain Gravan's ship will be ready to sail shortly, with luck, and we'll be off!  I trust that everyone understands their assignments, mmm?"  Voddlegrok looks up at you expectantly.

"I do have one brief question," says Toshanharath.  "Why is our ship called _The Whale's Carcass_?  Is it because it smells like one?"  Toshanharath smiles at his joke, and Barandurr laughs heartily, but Voddlegrok only nervously averts his eyes and grins sheepishly.

"Umm...well, actually...that _is_ why it's called that.  Umm...it's an odd story, I'm afraid.  I'm sure Captain Gravan will be willing to tell you more about it...he's repeated the story to me more than enough times.  Despite the fact that I've, um, very politely asked him not to."

The thought of spending five weeks on a ship that stinks like a dead whale causes Mong's stomach to turn.  Perhaps the others would be able to handle it, but none of them had her strong sense of smell.  "Do we have to take this ship?", Mong asks.  "Isn't there another option?"

"Umm...well, I believe I share your reservations, um, Mong, but there's no other captain and no other ship capable of making the trip."  The thought of the ship seems to turn Voddlegrok a little green.  "But, um, I do have some consolation: the, um, stench seems to only affect those outside the ship.  Captain Gravan has paid handsomely to put magical, um, sensory filtering wards about his, um, vessel.  But I would rather not dwell on such matters, um, at least...not while we're eating, mmm?  Did you have any other questions?"

"Only as to the nature of our payment, gnome," says Barandurr.  "Ye told me that we'd expect half up front, and half when our mission's done."

"Umm...Oh!  Yes, how silly of me.  I almost forgot,"--Voddlegrok mubles as he shuffles through his papers--"and, of course, you will want to put them on right away, um...oh where did I put that?"  After a few minutes of searching, he manages to fish out a small leather bag, from which he produces a handful of engraved metal rings.  "Ah!  Here you go!"

The rings that Voddlegrok passes out are made of white gold, and feel very cool in your hands.  They are fairly plain and unadorned, but each bears the same inscription on the inner band: 'Lost Home Expedition, 21 Aryth, 998 YK'.

"Aye, these rings are fine craftsmanship, 'tis true, but they're not quite what I'd been led to expect," Barandurr complains.

"Yes, um, well, these are, in fact, as some of you, um, may have guessed, magical in origin.  I asked House Cannith to help, um, fund the expedition.  These rings, um, these _excellent_ rings, are the result of their co-operation with us.  You see, I believe, um, and I'm sure you'll agree, that travelling light is the best way for us to cover the, um, most ground.  These will allow us to, um, easily do so."

"How?", asks Karthak curiously.  "Do they access an extradimensional storage space?"

"Oh!  Oh, no, nothing like that.  I'm sorry, I just realized, um...I did not tell you what the rings do!  They remove the, um, need to eat, um, which means, of course, that we will be able to carry very light packs indeed!"

Barandurr has already slipped his ring onto his finger.  "Aye, I'd reckon that's a fair first half of what ye owe us."

"Well, I am afraid I have to go meet Captain Gravan to go over some, um, final details.  Um, your rooms and meals have all been paid for, so, um, enjoy the next week or so!"  Voddlegrok sighs. "I, unfortunately, will be staying on the ship, helping Captain Gravan and his crew, um, prepare for the journey.  Please come and, um, seek me out if you have any questions, mmm?"

Voddlegrok leaves you alone with one another just as the young halfling waitress arrives with your main course.​
The rings that Voddlegrok has given your group act as _rings of sustenance_ with a few minor changes.  First of all, the rings were made via House Cannith's batch manufacturing process, which is experimental and has a few flaws.  A _dispel magic_ spell cast by a particularly lucky caster has a chance to break the rings: if the caster rolls a natural 20 on his dispelling check, the ring has a 15% chance of breaking.  Secondly, the linked rings give each of you a enhanced chance to find the others--you all gain a +4 bonus on Survival checks made to Track one another.  Note: If any of you have already spent money on a _ring of sustenance_ (and I believe some of you have), you may now re-spend that money on something else.

The game has not offically started yet, but if you'd like to use this opportunity to engage in a little pre-game in-character roleplaying, please feel free to do so.  I'm sure your characters will have a lot to talk about as they enjoy their halfling cuisine.  Also, apologies for the liberties taken with your characters in the above story fragment--this introduction will be the only time I'll ever put words in your character's mouth.

Tomorrow I'll post a few things that will be more individually relevant to your characters.


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 19, 2004)

You're right, Nonamazing, my equipment totaled up to 1000 gp and a few silver more than the 7,500 - I think I forgot to actually pay for the Cloak of Resistance; I'll take it off my character sheet.

I was wondering if anyone would figure out why the sword was called "One-Hit Wonder" before I actually used it... I don't think I'll actually be using the full +9d6, since it would require 7 out of my only 19 power points, but he still has the ability to do some solid damage with one strike.

I hadn't thought about problems with the horse, and the ship, and Frostfell, and things like that... transferring it to the sled would work well.

Anyway, glad you like Toshanharath, and your blurb above pretty well nailed how he would act.

Are you going to make a Rogue's Gallery thread and an In-Character thread as well, or will everything take place here?


----------



## Krug (Dec 19, 2004)

Mong takes the ring in her hand and flips it around, wearing it. "Magic... always thinks it can replace everything. But food isn't always just about the eating, is it Rast?" She says to her pet snake as it winds around her. "It is also about the hunt. Magicians would have us lose our need to hunt, to be the predators we are. But this trinket should be useful in the ice where rats and deer are hard to be found. Don't worry my sweet. I shall keep sufficient meat around me for you."

She looks at her companions, particularly the Dwarven priest. "Your skin is not typical.. of a dwarf. I've known some in my time." Her eyes seem to glitter. "A quest led by a gnome," she smirks. "That must be another phrase for foolhardy in some cultures would you not think?" Her tongue flicks out and wipes her lips.


----------



## Speed-Stick (Dec 19, 2004)

OOC- I made the changes called for, in both equipment and backround.


"Well, Im glad this is finaly getting underway. I had to stop a study I was conducting. These rings seem well constructed. I never did much item creation though, except for a few scrolls, so I am not an expert on such things."  Karthak turns to face Mong "I fear I wasn't paying terribly close attention to the gnome while he was speaking. Did he make introductions? I don't seem to remember him naming any of us. I am Karthak d'Lyrandar, Storm Mage of House Lyrandar."


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 19, 2004)

Doomhawk said:
			
		

> Are you going to make a Rogue's Gallery thread and an In-Character thread as well, or will everything take place here?




There will be an in-character thread over in the Playing the Game forum once the game offically begins (we're still waiting on a couple more characters).  Any and all role-playing that takes place here is wholly optional (though encouraged), just a way of adding a bit more flavour before the adventure begins in earnest.  Have fun with it--I know I'm having fun reading it!

We may also do a Rogue's Gallery Thread just to keep all the character information organized.  It seems like a good idea, but I don't know what you guys might think.  Let me know, and if you like the idea, I'll start a thread in that forum as well.


----------



## Krug (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeap I would suggest a RG thread.


----------



## Barkey (Dec 19, 2004)

Barandurr takes a quick glance around at his fellow adventurers.  Those watching notice his sly grin and a glint in his eye--a particularly mischevious glint. His smile seems to indicate his acceptance, or at least his tolerance, of the explorers assembled around him.  The look in his eyes shows his zeal for adventure--you can tell he's excited to get this 'foolhardy' expedition underway.

"Aye, tis true lass, me skin is different, but I bleed jus the same as you...methinks? And as far as a gnome leading an expedition, we have a saying back home 'a gnome leader's no better than a blind one'.  The wee gnomes are good folks, dont be gettin me wrong, but can't seem to see farther than the end of their nose."

"And you lad, I canna say I know whut a Storm Mage is. But I've known a few wizards in me day, and they dun right by me. So jus be making sure ya dunt cast any lightnings at me head, and you'll be alrigh by me. Muh given name is Barandurr Genlom Steelsing, of tha Steelsing clan, finest craftsmen ya ever wanna meet."


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 19, 2004)

Toshanharath smiles at Barandurr, indicating that the dwarf's complexion bothers him not at all. Leaning over, the Kalashtar makes an aside to the dwarf - not quiet enough to actually prevent the others from hearing it if they are paying attention. "For some gnomes, being able to see to the end of their nose would indicate impressive eyesight indeed."
Turning the ring over in his hand, Toshanharath examines it, and then puts it into a belt pouch. "No need for this ring with such fine cuisine before us! Thank you, madam," he says, taking the platter that the halfling waitress offers and giving her a lopsided smile. Turning back to his new companions, he nods in agreement with Karthak. "Yes, I do not believe we were introduced. I am Toshanharath, a traveler and bodyguard mostly. Say, Karthak, you wouldn't happen to be related to a Wassen d'Lyrandar, would you? I've sailed with him a few times, and I think he mentioned a Karthak once or twice."


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 19, 2004)

I decided to go ahead and make a Rogues' Gallery thread.  You can find it here.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 20, 2004)

Sorry my newborns took up my weekend.  They tend to do that sometimes.  I will post my alt sometime tomorrow.  Would you like me to do it here or the rogues gallery thread?

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 20, 2004)

Floe Glitterice, Uldra Druid in partial form below (i took some leeway since she is from the Frostfell with your limitation on stuff from that book, if it's not okay, will rework).  Gear and fluffy stuff isn't sorted out yet.

Floe Glitterice
Female Uldra Druid 4
Experience: 9500/10000 (3000 spent to reduce LA)
Neutral

Str 10 -- (4 Pts, -2 Race)
Dex 14 +2 (6 Pts)
Con 16 +3 (6 Pts, +2 Race)
Int 12 +2 (4 Pts)
Wis 18 +4 (10 Pts, +2 Race)
Cha 10 -- (2 Pts)

Hit Points 44 (4d8+12)
AC 19 [10, +4 armor, +2 shield, +2 dex, +1 size], Touch 13, Flat 17
Init +2
BAB +3, Grap -1
Speed 20 (base 20, load 0/33, light)
Fort +7 [+4 base, +3 Con]
Refl +3 [+1 base, +2 Dex]
Will +8 [+4 base, +4 Wis]

Rimefire Masterwork Scimitar +5 melee (1d4 + 2 cold, 18-20/x2, slashing)
Masterwork Longspear +5 melee (1d6 + 1 cold, 20/x3, piercing)
Masterwork Sling +7 ranged (1d3, 20/x2, 50 ft., bludgeoning)

Small fey, 2'4" tall, 22 wt, 148 yrs old
Navy hair, Gold eyes, white-blue skin

Speaks common, sylvan, and languagename

Skills (35 skill points)
+10 Concentration [7 ranks, +3 Con]
+10 Knowledge (nature) [7 ranks, +1 Int, +2 Race]
+11 Survival [7 ranks, +4 Wis]
+7 Swim [7 ranks, +0 Str]
+11 Listen [7 ranks, +4 Wis]

Feats
-Mark of Hleid (level 1)
-Snowrunner (level 3)

Uldra Traits
-Small
-Darkvision 120 feet
-Low-light vision
-Nature Scholar (+2 to Knowledge (Nature))
-Cold Resistance 5
-Frosty Touch (1 cold damage)
-Spell-like Abilities: 3/day - ray of frost, 1/day speak with animals, touch of fatigue (DC 14)

Druid Abilities
-Animal Companion (Snow Leopard)
-Nature Sense
-Wild Empathy
-Woodland Stride
-Trackless Step
-Resist Nature's Lure

Spells Prepared
0th- Create Water, Detect Magic, Flare, Detect Poison, Cure Minor Wounds 
1st- Shillelagh, Entangle, Snowsight, Obscuring Mist
2nd- Flaming Sphere, Blood Snow, Conjure Ice Beast II

Like Snow Falling
Snow Leopard Animal Companion

Blue-ice Chain Shirt (worn, 6.25wt, 850gp)
Blue-ice Heavy Shield (worn, 3.75wt, 770gp)
Explorer's Outfit (worn, 2wt, -gp)

Rimefire Masterwork Cudgel (belt left, 2wt, 1050gp) 
Masterwork Sling (belt right, -wt, 300gp)
Belt Pouch (belt front, .125wt, 1gp) 

Masterwork Longspear (left shoulder, 4.5wt, 305gp)
Heward's Handy Haversack (center back, .5wt, 2200gp)
Bedroll (below haversack, ??wt, ?gp) 

Snow Goggles (eyes, -wt, 2gp)

2 Waterskins- water (haversack, 2wt, 2gp) 
Flint & Steel (haversack, -wt,1gp)
Trail Rations- 12 days (haversack, 3wt, 6gp)
Skis and Poles (haversack, 3wt, 15gp)
Ice Chalk (5) (haversack, -wt, 100gp)
Meltpowder (10 doses) (haversack, 20wt, 250gp)

Coins- ??gp, ??sp, ??cp (pouch, ??wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)

Personality

Appearance

Background


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 20, 2004)

Still needs some work, such as equipment and I will add more background soon. Let me know when or if you will need me and I will finish this character up.


```
Name: Cyril Vadallia 
Class: Bard/Fighter
Race: Valenar Elf
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: NG
Deity: Undying Court (Valenar Version)

Str:  10 +0 	     Level: 3/2      XP: 12,500
Dex: 16 +3 	     BAB: +4         HP: 38 (3d6+5 + 2d10+5)
Con: 12 +1  	     Grapple: -     Dmg Red: -/-
Int:  14 +2  	     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: Immune to Sleep
Wis: 10 +0  	     Init: +3        Spell Save: +2 vs Enchantments
Cha: 16 +3 	     		      Spell Fail: -%
			     Action points: to be determined  	

                         Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor: Chain Shirt  10     +4    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0     17

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                     4     +1          +5
Ref:                      3     +3          +6
Will:                      3     +0          +3

Weapon                    Attack        Damage       Critical     Range
Double Scimitar         +7 (+5/+5) 1d6+3/1d6+3   18-20 (x2)  

Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Gnome

Abilities: Bardic Music, Bardic Knowledge, Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Courage +1, Inspire Compitence

Racial Traits Low-Light Vision; +2 on Enchantment Saves; Immune to Sleep, Martial Proficiency: Scimitar, Rapier, Longbow, and Shortbow, +2 Listen, Spot and Search.


Feats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Valenar Double Scimitar, Two Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse (Valenar Double Scimitar), Dodge

Spells: [B]0 level:[/B] Detect Magic, Mending and Read Magic [B]1st level Spells:[/B]Comprehend Languages and Cure Light Wounds

 
Skills                        
Balance                3			
Climb                   4                      
Concentration       4
Dicpher Scripe       2+2=4
Diplomacy              2+3=5
Escape Artist         2+3=5
Gather Information  2+2=4  
Hide	              2+3=5
Knowledge: History	 2+2=4
Listen                   2
Move Silently	 2+3=5
Perform (sing)        6+3=9
Sense Motive
Search		 2+2=4
Sleight of Hand	
Spell Craft             2+2=4
Spot                     2+2=4
Swim                     2
Tumble		  2+3=5	
Use Magic Device(wand)2+3=5

Fighter                      
Handle Animal(horse)     4+3=7
Jump                          2
Ride(horse)                  5+3=8

Equipment:                  Cost  Weight
To be determined

Total Weight:             Money: 

Age: 116
Height: 5’0"
Weight: 106lb
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Black
Skin: Tanned
```

Cyril is the ancestor of the Valenar hero Cassael Vadallia, who's spirit has led him on a quest to discover new territory.  Cyril heard about a mission to the Frostfells a place few have ever attempted journeying to and fewer still have returned alive.  The legend of Cassael was singing to Cyril, his destiny was to the north and the frozen land of the midnight sun.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 21, 2004)

*Various notes*

I have to say that I'm impressed by how quickly everything has come together.  I'm really pleased to have such a diverse group of interesting players and characters.  I promise to do my best to craft an enjoyable game.



> Floe Glitterice, Uldra Druid in partial form below (i took some leeway since she is from the Frostfell with your limitation on stuff from that book, if it's not okay, will rework). Gear and fluffy stuff isn't sorted out yet.




Floe should be a very handy addition to the group.  Don't worry about adding the various Frostfell-realted equipment, as it does make sense for the character.  Floe will be joining the party very shorly after they make landfall--a little later on I'll post more specific information that your character would possess (bits of knowledge about the current situation on the Frostfell).  By the way, I think that's a really neat name for your animal companion.

A thought just occured to me: Several of you have animal compainions or familiars.  How do you prefer to run such things?  Do you want me to play them as NPCs, or would you prefer to play them?  Either choice is fine by me.  And speaking of familiars, Speed-Stick, did you want to choose a familiar for Karthak?  Or did I miss it?

Everything checks out okay so far.  I only had a couple of notes.  First of all, I should warn you that Mark of Hleid might need to be changed slightly to fit the setting: in Eberron, the power of a feat like that would come from the character's faith, and not from an outside source.  So in this setting, one wouldn't be born with the mark--it would be something one chooses to take in order to show their dedication to Hleid.  Mainly a flavour thing; the effects of the feat would not change.  And secondly, your attack sequence lists a rimefire scimitar, but your equipment shows a rimefire cudgel.  I believe it should be the cudgel, am I correct?  Finally, I noted that one of your languages has not yet been picked--if you want to be able to speak the language of the ancient dwaves, you may choose that (the glacier dwarves are very, very isolationist, but they do occasionally trade with other races).



			
				Slippshade said:
			
		

> Still needs some work, such as equipment and I will add more background soon. Let me know when or if you will need me and I will finish this character up.



Cyril looks great.  Your character was also hired to be a part of the expedition, but after straws were drawn he ended up being part of the 'reserve' team that stays on the ship while the main group goes inland.  This probably irritates Cyril to no end--he'd like to be out there exploring new territory and answering the call of his destiny!

Anyway, that will provide us with a story-context related reason to introduce your character, should we need to (and I thank you for being willing to act as a backup player).  There's no rush to finish up the character, but if you want to, you're welcome to join in the optional roleplaying going on here--Cyril would have been at Voddlegrok's introductory dinner, where he would have been given one of the expedition rings.

Sorrow, I wanted to let you know I saw that your character had been posted over in the Rogue's Gallery thread.  I think that descriptions you've written are strong and really help to give a sense of the character.  I'll wait until you've had a chance to post your character's background before I parcel out your exp bonus, but I can already say that it looks like you'll be getting quite a good one.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 21, 2004)

*Cyril*

Singing softly in elvish Cyril listens to the talk of his companions.  His voice is loud enough to be heard by the group and those others that are near, but not distruptive to the flow of their conversation.  The elf has long black hair, braided and tied back, intertwined with a silvery thread. He is dressed in fine traveling clothes, a loose fitting deep blue tunic matches his azure eyes, and black billowing pantaloons are tucked into a pair of soft black leather riding boots.  A silver goblet languishes in his right hand precariously tilting forward, it's crimson wine almost, but not quite slipping over its lip.

For those that can understand the language, the song is of a fair elven maiden of Aerenal waiting for her love to return from Khorvaire. It is a song of loneliness and longing, but also the hope of his return.

_Orders...huh, why have to lead me here Cassael, if I am only to languish on a stenched filled tub of a ship?  Show me the path and I will follow._ 

Not letting his thoughts distrupt his song, Cyril finshes the last chorus and leans forward to introduce himself.

"I am Cyril Vadallia of Valenar, although I will not be making the trip inland with you, I will do my best to make the journey as entertaining as possible," the disappointment in Cyril's voice is obvious.  He wants badly to be a part of this expedition


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Dec 22, 2004)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Sorrow, I wanted to let you know I saw that your character had been posted over in the Rogue's Gallery thread.




Thank you.  I've just edited the character sheet, mainly for a few minor miscalculations, and to hand tweak the formating. Rather than adding another skill with the 4 points I gained, I decided to expand my arsenal of languages. Also, one minor equipment purchas I left out, a campaign journal. I just used the price and weight of a blank spellbook, as those are meant to be hardy documents that'll survive rough handling and travel.


----------



## Krug (Dec 24, 2004)

Starting soon?


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 24, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Starting soon?




Fairly soon.  I still want to prepare a few more things, and we're still waiting on a couple of character backgrounds.  And I figured most everybody would be pretty busy, given the holidays and all.  How does Monday sound to everyone?  I'll start the official in-game thread on that date (and, of course, I'll post here to let everyone know).  I should have a couple more suprises up my sleeve before we get started, however...




			
				Sorrow the Man Bear said:
			
		

> Rather than adding another skill with the 4 points I gained, I decided to expand my arsenal of languages.




And an impressive arsenal it is.  You're pretty much the gnome that speak everything.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Dec 24, 2004)

Okay, background up (finally). Sorry about the delay there.


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm going to be out of town from the weekend until Tuesday, but I should have access to a computer, so starting Monday is fine with me.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 26, 2004)

Hey, everybody!  It looks like we'll be getting started quite soon, but there's still a few more details I'd like to add.  I've got some bits of information for each of your characters--check the spolier block next to your character's name below.  Here you'll find some subplots, extra character hooks, adventure hints and clues, and little extra bits of flavour.  It's best if you only read the information intended for your character.

Barandurr
[SBLOCK]After dinner, as you reflected over the people you had met and the mission you were all about to embark on, you decided to read a little of your father's journal, hoping it would inspire and invigorate you.  You opened the book at random to the following passage:

Seventh Day of Water
New Moon

"Even the summers, here, are cold enough to kill.  I am glad that I'll never have to deal with the harshness of a Frostfell winter.  I still can't believe all that I've uncovered here--all the secrets that I now must protect.  I know more, I believe, about the history of the Dwarves than any scholar on Khorvaire, and yet...I cannot tell a single living soul what I have learned.  This is the essence of frustration.  At least I take some satisfaction in the fact that I am among the first to set foot in these lands in almost 13,000 years.

"The beasts that live here are very hardy.  The great cats are surprisingly dangerous, especially the  infected ones.  Their infection is rare and unsual--no doubt the zealots of the Silver Flame would be caught off guard by their uncanny resistance to silver.  Although since silver is rather hard to come by up here, it is fortuitious that these beasts have a different vulnerability than others of their kind, a vulnerability that is much more commonly found in these frozen wastes.  The moon-gifted ice may be a terror to the unwary, but it is a boon to those who would stand against the Greattusk clan."[/SBLOCK]

Mong
[SBLOCK]In the middle of the night, you are startled into wakefulness as Rast suddenly tightens herself around your arm.  You have the very strong impression--although you're not sure why you feel this so pwerfully--that there is someone standing right outside your room.  Rast hisses softly, but surprisingly doesn't seem unduly agitated or nervous.

"Ah.  You have awakened.  I was told that your senses would be sharp, but...you have surprised me."  The man behind the door has a high-pitched voice that changes tone softly as he speaks, almost as though he were singing.  The voice sounds Elvish, although the accent is odd.  "I must admit that my first impression of you was incorrect."

The Elf's speech is very clear, only slightly muffled by the thick wooden door.  "I am here to deliver a brief message.  The expedition that you are about to be part of is more important than you can known.  Events are being set into motion that may very well change the world.  Our leader, the Great Druid Oalian, has asked that I extend the following invitation to you: should you return from World's End with the Mark of the Eye, come immediately to Greenheart, in the Eldeen Reaches.  There, Oalian will reveal your destiny to you."

He hesitates, as if unsure whether to continue.  "...be careful, ranger.  You have attracted the attention of more than our organization.  The Emerald Claw has assigned an agent to recruit you--or assassinate you, should she fail in that.  And the Order is almost the least of your worries. You will face many trials before you reach World's End.  We wish you luck, and I implore you to remember this: when all is at its darkest, look to your faith--there is one who watches over you."

By the time you get to the door, the Elf has vanished.[/SBLOCK]

Toshanharath
[SBLOCK]Last night, your friend Captain Wassen invited you to have dinner on his flagship, to celebrate your upcoming mission.  The meal is pleasent and conversation is light (the captain's other guests make very little impression on you).  All throughout the night, however, you have the impression that Lord Wassen has an ulterior motive for asking you here.  Shortly after the meal is over, Wassen invites you onto the deck to watch the stars.

"Wonderfully bright this evening, wouldn't you say?"  Wassen stands at the railing for a few moments, breathing in the fresh night air, before he turns back to face you.  "Ah, but I'm sure you've guessed by now that I've not asked you up here just to look at the sky, eh?  No, not at all."

Wassen sighs.  "The fact of the matter is, well, you see...I need to ask a favour of you, lad."  He smiles sheepishly.  "You can tell I'm not accustomed to asking for favours, can't you?  I prefer to give commands and have my orders obeyed without much question, but you're not one of my men, are you?  Keep this in mind, though--if you can help me, I'll do my best to reward you well.

"You'll be meeting my nephew tomorrow.  He's a bright lad, with a good future ahead of him.  I'd like you to watch out for him, make sure he stays safe."  Wassen looks you in the eye.  "I've always held a good deal of respect for you, Tosh.  I hope you'll agree to help me.

"This whole expedition is more complicated than it seems.  There are quite a few people who don't want to see you succeed, and some of them are willing to go to extreme measures.  But the biggest threat to my nephew Karthak may be your captain, Gravan.  Be wary of him--he's a former pirate, and he's known to have quite a grudge against me.  There's no telling what that black-hearted scoundrel might be up to."

Wassen shakes your hand warmly, thanks you for your time, and leaves you alone on the deck with the stars.[/SBLOCK]

Norderil
[SBLOCK]It's only a couple of days before _The Whale's Carcass_ is due to set sail, and Quentin Voddlegrok has asked you to meet him in order to go over a few last-minute details.  He's been working with the Royal Collection of Aundair in order to secure a few helpful reference books to bring along.  But just yesterday the Collection suddenly changed their mind and refused to deliver the books.  So the two of you have been rushing through the city, searching local booksellers for anything that might prove useful.

After an exhausting day, the two of you are returning to the ship with your hard fought prizes: a couple of interesting books on the etymology of the Dwarven language, some ancient Dwarven history texts, and a huge, comprehensive survival manual discussing the hazzards of particularly cold environments.  Voddlegrok, however, is not happy about the meager collection the two of you have managed to assemble.  "I must say, really!  After, um, months of negotiation, the men of the Royal Collection could not have been ruder, mmm?  Although, um, I must admit that we were lucky to find that Alousious book--rather a rare author, wouldn't you say?  I do not believe, um, that even the respected Library of Korranberg would have had that text, so that's, um, a point in our favor.  Have you, um, by any chance, been privilaged to read any excerpts from Alousious' discussion of the, um, development of the three hundred and fifty-two different Dwarven words for stone?  Quite, um, exciting, if I do say so myself!"  Suddenly, Voddlegrok comes to a halt and points into the darkness ahead.  "Oh, m-m-m-my!  Who's there?"

You can just make out the crude shillouette of the ship, sitting alone at the furthest end of the dock.  The odor that wafts from it is disturbing and foul.  Because your eyes are watering slightly from the stench, you can't quite see what Voddlegrok is pointing at.  The excited gnome drops his books as he rushes toward the ship.  "W-what are you doing there?  Get away from m-my ship!!",  he shrieks.

You see a small but stocky figure break away from the shadows at the side of the ship and run, surprisingly swiftly, away from Voddlegrok.  In a few moments, the mysterious person is gone.  Voddlegrok waves you over.  "D-d-did you see him?  I believe it was a Dwarven male, um, hard to tell, really, dressed all, um, in black like that.  Uncanny how quick he was, don't you think?  Oh, um, look at this!"  Voddlegrok points out a small set of  tools abandoned, scattered, on the dock.  As you look over the ship's side (holding your nose to protect you from the stench), you notice that someone had appearantly been trying to cut at the ship's timbers.

"Oh, oh, oh!  Sabotage!"  Quentin turns pale with horror, and then faints.[/SBLOCK]

Karthak
[SBLOCK]On the day before the expedition is due to set sail, you are called before Esravash d'Lyrandar, matriarch of House Lyrandar.  You are brought to one of the highest towers of Stormhome, where the walls have been uniquely carved to channel the wind, creating a constant eerie melody that echoes all around you.  Esravash greets you warmly as you enter the highest chamber, although she remains seated behind a long, low wooden table.  She motions toward a chair and smiles.  "Please, have a seat, honored cousin.  I'm sure you are curious as to why you've been asked here today."  Her bodyguards are silent and completely unobtrusive, but you remain keenly aware of their presence nevertheless.

"The family has been keeping a careful eye on your for quite some time, Karthak.  We're quite proud of your acomplishments."  Esravash reaches beneath her table and produces an elegant looking scroll.  "And We wanted to let you know just what the entire family thinks of your remarkable abilities.  Gallion d'Lyrandar, a professor at the University of Wynarn, has discussed your case with the University's review board, and they have decreed that you are to be this year's recipient of their honorary degree."  She passes the scroll to you.  It is edged in real gold, making it heavy and cool in your hand.  "The University recognizes, in particular, your affinity with storm-based magic.  In fact, Professor Gallion has personally requested your assistance with a complex magical weather theory."  She smiles at you once more.  "I must say that the project certainly seems interesting.  Of course, the two of you would need considerable funding from the House..."

She pauses for a moment to allow the impact of this suggestion to settle in.  "I do wish that I could authorize this funding, my dear cousin.  But other members of the House are against it.  Unlike us, they are simply unable to see the benefits of new forms of weather magic."  She sighs, obviously frustrated at their lack of imagination.  "But an idea did occur to me, cousin, about how the two of us may convince them otherwise."  She smiles conspiratorily at you.  "You see, it's long been rumored that the Frostfell is home to unusual forms of magical weather that are rarely, if ever, seen here on the mainland.  The legendary Blood Snows, for instance, or the mysterious Faerie Ice.  If House Lyrandar had exclusive access to some of the rare magic from the Frostfell...well, it would certainly go a long way toward silencing those who question the usefulness of weather magic!"  Esravash laughs lightly.

"So here's what I'll need for you to do, cousin.  Keep a careful eye out for any unusual or unique magic, and bring back any samples that you can.  Don't let anyone else have access to any of this magic--it is to be for House Lyrandar only.  Do you understand?  Good."  She smiles warmly once more, before you are escorted away from her tower, clutching your degree.

*Note*: I wanted to add one small detail to Karthak's abilities.  Karthak, due to his training and his unique talents, gains a +4 bonus to any knowledge (nature) checks involving weather.[/SBLOCK]

Floe
[SBLOCK]It has been eight months since the dwarves came out of World's End, changing your life forever.  The Dwarves had always lived apart from your people.  They were a stern and quiet folk who preferred to be isolated.  The lived in their high, cold towers and only rarely came away from the mountains.  But when they were cruelly driven away from their city, the Dwarves came to your people for help.

You helped them build shelters of ice, and fend off frequent attacks from the Greattusk clan.  They told you of the Three that came to take their lands from them.  First was the ice dragon, who had long dwelt in the mountains, once an ally to the Dwarves.  Then there was the dragon's daughter, a princess beautiful and strange.  Finally, there was the husband of the dragon's daughter, a wizard who came from fire to rule over lands of ice.  The Dwarves felt a very deep sadness at the loss of their city and the treasures it contained.  They spent long hours solemnly discussing how to take their home back.

During the long months of the Dwarves' exile, endless chaotic storms blew out of World's End.  At times, the sky would grow distant, and strange beasts of ice and magic would appear, as if from out of the snow.  Your people and the Dwarves were forced to take shelter together.  Eventually, you managed to befriend one of them, a bold Dwarven leader named Thugrun Blackice.  Thugrun would spend hours telling you the myths and legends of his people, including the story of the Wandering Ones, the Dwarves who left World's End many thousands of years ago.  Eventually, you had an idea: why didn't Thugrum seek out the Wandering Ones and ask them for their help?

It has been nearly two months since Thugrum left, riding a Rimefire raft that your people  crafted for him.  Conditions have only gotten worse--the Dwarves whisper frightfully about something they call the Heart, and the storms grow steadily more intense.  Scouts have reported seeing an odd craft caught in the ice not far from shore.  Could it be Thugrun, finally returned?  Or is it some new danger set to test the endurance of the Dwarves?

You have agreed to travel with a small group of Dwarves as they investigate this strange vessel...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 26, 2004)

The time to begin your journey has arrived.  The Whale's Carcass is finally ready to set sail.  You're all on deck, sharing glasses of Barandurr's spiced ale in order to clear away the memory of the ship's stench.  Poor Voddlegrok already seems slightly seasick.  Captain Gravan, a tall, grim-looking man with a well-trimmed black goatee, taunts the gnome mercilessly, while his crew laughs.

Down on the dock, a number of longshoremen (with scarves wrapped around their faces to protect them from the ship's odor) are loading the rest of the cargo, including the heavy wood-and-steel sleds, designed espcially for the expedition by skilled Cannith artificers.  A little further down the dock, a Vadalis animal trainer struggles to convince her charges to board the ship (the dogs are understandably nervous about approaching the source of the stench).

Just as everything is loaded and ready to go, you catch sight of a haughty-looking nobleman making his way toward the ship with a small retinue of servants, including a dragon-marked member of House Lyrandar, creating a slight breeze in order to keep the smell of the Whale's Carcass away from his master.  None of you recognize the nobleman, but Gravan sneers as he approaches, and Voddlegrok turns a little greener as he gasps, "L-l-lord B-boroman!"

The nobleman stops just short of the ship and calls out to you.  "Hail, explorers!  I am Lord Boroman ir'Dayne.  I trust that you may have heard of me."  When there is no immediate response, the nobleman looks slightly disgruntled before continuing.  "I have come here today to politely ask you to call off this expedition.  There are reasons why I never returned to the Frostfell, reasons why no man should ever go there again.  In the name of all that is good, I implore you to abort this mission immediately.  If you so do, I will see to it that you are all offered lucrative positions with the Wayfinder Foundation."

Voddlegrok suddenly groans and clutches at the ship's railing, too ill to respond.  Gravan steps forward and commands his crew to loosen the ship's moorings and set sail.  He glares down at the nobleman with obvious contempt in his eyes.  "It's not our duty to protect your secrets, ir'Dayne!  Nor to safeguard your blood-stained reputation.  My ship will sail to the frost, and return, this I swear.  And then we'll see just how deserved your fame is."

Boroman flinches at the captain's comments, as if stung.  "You may go where you wish, Gravan--no one will ever listen to the ramblings of an ex-pirate.  My plea is for the respectable explorers aboard this ship.  It's not to late for you to turn back, and keep hidden things man is not ready to know!"

You are all suddenly aware, as the lines keeping the ship tethered to the dock are cut, that this is your last chance to change your mind.  What do you do?​
Well, we're just about to get started.  Here is the in-character thread--I will make the first post of the game on Monday.  If you'd like to have your character respond to any of the above, you may do so in this thread (and if you have any questions to ask or issues to clarify, let me know about them as soon as possible!).

One more thing: Sorrow, I thought your background write-up for Norderil was excellent.  Please take 500 experience points as your bonus.


----------



## Krug (Dec 26, 2004)

Mong stays on the ship. "A respectable explorer would not turn back on the day their exploration begins, no? Do you stop climbing the mountain when you are at the foot of it?" she whispers to those around her. "Be away foolish gentleman." She looks around at the others, and doubts if anyone will be stepping off.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 28, 2004)

I've started the mental outline of my character, she is an (appropriately enough) arctic bitch, only interested in the strange or unusual things in life. She's currently a mix of paragon and some spellcaster, and she trains on certain weapons only (meaning she'll take the feat for each one). Cold, heartless, unrestrained on her desire of knowledge that is hidden or withheld. She comes off as nosy often.

She's heard that the tome she's looking for was hidden away in the Frostfell, she seeks the Grimoire Arcanamacha (Suel Arcanamach prestige class).


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 28, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> I've started the mental outline of my character, she is an (appropriately enough) arctic bitch, only interested in the strange or unusual things in life. She's currently a mix of paragon and some spellcaster, and she trains on certain weapons only (meaning she'll take the feat for each one). Cold, heartless, unrestrained on her desire of knowledge that is hidden or withheld. She comes off as nosy often.
> 
> She's heard that the tome she's looking for was hidden away in the Frostfell, she seeks the Grimoire Arcanamacha (Suel Arcanamach prestige class).




Looks interesting.  Human?

Most likely, she would have been a stowaway aboard the Whale's Carcass, as her unsavory reputation would have caused Voddlegrok to balk at hiring her.  (the stowaway idea allows me to work her into the story later on, should the need arise).  Also, consider having her be distantly related to Lord Boroman ir'Dayne (mentioned in the story fragement below).  Although she would not, of course, be a favoured relative, she would be close enough to the nobleman to know about his previous expedition and about the one member of his crew who didn't return: the man who was last known to possess the _Grimoire Arcanamacha_.

In Eberron, the class would probably be the Dhakaani Archnamach (a more setting-appropriate ancient culture)


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 28, 2004)

Yep, human 

Or possibly the Keepers of the Word (the Keepers' Arcanamach)?

I can imagine that it also contains some history of Adar and the fight to keep magic alive in the continent. Does that work for you?

By the way, all the stowaway stuff is perfect for her, so good to go on that.

If you need a name, I was thinking Rigel (Ree-zshel).

Here's a look at what I'm working on (believe me, there's a story behind it all!)

[sblock]

```
Name: Rigel ir'Vol 
Class: Battle Sorceress/Human Paragon/Major Vampire Bloodline
Race: Karrlakton Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Alignment: LN
Deity: Aueron, Blood of Vol

    Stat  Bonus Cost
Str:  17*  +3     8    Level: 2/2/1   XP: 12,500
Dex:  16   +3     6    BAB:      +2   HP: 27 (2d8-3 + 2d8-2)
Con:  10   +0     2    Grapple:  +5   Dmg Red: -/-
Int:  12   +1     4    Speed:    40'  Spell Res: -
Wis:  10   +0     2    Init:     -3   Spell Save: -
Cha:  18   +4    10                   Spell Fail: 20% (ignored)
*Str +1 @ 4th, +1 Bloodline           Action points: 8d6

Traits:
Focused: +1 on Concentration, -1 on Spot and Listen
Quick: -1 to HP at level up, + 10' land speed

Flaws:
Murky Eyed: Roll miss chance twice for creatures with concealment.
Unreactive: -6 to Initiative

Bloodline: Major Vampire Bloodline
1st: +2 on Climb
2nd: Stealthy feat (+2 on Hide/Move Silently)
3rd: Strength +1
4th: Resistance to cold 5 (Ex)
5th: Vampire affinity +2

Feats:
Human: Aberrant Mark (Chill Touch)
1st Level: Iron Will - +2 to Will saves
Flaw 1: Combat Casting - +4 bonus to Concentration checks when casting
        defensively
Flaw 2: Draconic Heritage (Green) - Move Silently class skill, bonus
        versus sleep and paralysis
3rd Level: Draconic Claw - gain claw attack (1d6), can make swift attack
           when casting a spell
Human Paragon (2nd Level): Two Weapon Fighting - reduces penalties for
                           fighting with two weapons

AC:
Base  Armor Dex Nat Total
 10    +5   +3   +1*  19
*Familiar special ability

         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:      0     +0          +0
Ref:       0     +3          +3
Will:      6     +0   +2     +8

Items Possessed (7500 gp (576 gp)):
Darkleaf Breastplate 2450 gp
Boots of the Winterlands 2500 gp
Masterwork Riedran Crysteel shortsword 1650 gp
Masterwork Cold Iron Warhammer 324 gp

Weapon        Attack   Damage        Critical
Warhammer      +6      1d8+4         (x3)
Short Sword    +6      1d6+3         19-20 (x2)
Both           +4/+4   1d8+3/1d6+3   (x3)/19-20 (x2)
Claw           +5      1d6+3         (x2)

Languages: Common, Adarian, Draconic, Fey

Abilities: 
Battle Sorcereress: Weapons and Armor (light
 weapons, one martial (short sword), light armor),
 ignore spell failure on light armor, Spells,
 Familiar (Hedgehog - DMG)
Human Paragon: Weapons and Armor (light weapons, 
 one martial (warhammer), light armor), Adaptive
 Learning (one skill will always be class skill),
 Bonus Feat

Spells Known:

0th:
[list=1]
[*]Detect Magic
[*]Disrupt Undead
[*]Light
[*]Read Magic
[/list]

1st:
[list=1]
[*]Fist of Stone (Complete Arcane)
[*]True Strike
[/list]

Skills 24+4+6+4=38: (Armor Check Penalty: -2)

Human Paragon Class Skill List:
Climb                Knowledge (Undead)
Concentration        Move Silently
Hide*                Speak Language
Knowledge (Arcana)   Spellcraft
Knowledge (History)  Tumble
* - Permanent Class Skill

Skill             Stat + Ranks + Misc - ACP = Total
Climb              +3     +4      --     -2     +5
Concentration      +0     +5      +1     --     +6
Decipher Script*   +1     +1      --     --     +2
Hide               +3     +6      +2     -2     +9
Intimidate**       +4     +1      --     --     +5
Jump*              +3     +1      --     -2     +4
K (Arcana)         +1     +4      --     --     +5
K (History)        +1     +2      --     --     +3
K (Undead)         +1     +2      --     --     +3
Listen*            +0     +0      -1     --     -1
Move Silently      +3     +3      +2     -2     +6
Speak Languages    --     +2      --     --     --
Spellcraft         +1     +3      --     --     +4
Spot*              +0     +0      -1     --     -1
Tumble             +3     +2      --     -2     +3
                         ----
                          35
*-Cross Class
**-Class skill only for Battle Sorceress levels


Equipment:                  Cost  Weight
To be determined

Total Weight:             Money: 

Age: 22
Height: 4'9"
Weight: 125 lb
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Short, Blue-Black
Skin: Tanned
```
[/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 28, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Or possibly the Keepers of the Word (the Keepers' Arcanamach)?
> 
> I can imagine that it also contains some history of Adar and the fight to keep magic alive in the continent. Does that work for you?




Actually, that works _really_ well (since it allows me to tie a couple of other subplots neatly together), so we'll go with that.

I wanted to let all the players know that so far, everything seems to be going quite well with the game.  But, of course, I'm not all-knowing and all-seeing, so if there's something I'm missing or something you'd like to see changed, let me know.  I'm still learning the ropes as a PbP user, so don't be afraid to give me feedback.

On a related note, Ferrix will be out of town until the fourth.  That should be okay, since his character won't be offically introduced until the ship reaches the frostfell (which should be right about that time).


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 28, 2004)

The alts should now be keeping thier noses out of the IC thread, even if we are technically on the ship correct?


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 29, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> The alts should now be keeping thier noses out of the IC thread, even if we are technically on the ship correct?




I'd say you're more than welcome to read the IC thread.  That would actually be a good thing--you'll be up to date on the story should we need to bring you in.

I want to thank the alternate players for the effort you guys have put into your concepts.  Just so you know, I do plan on using material related to and inspired by your chaarcters and their subplots, so don't feel as though your ideas are going to waste.  For instance, I plan on having Cyril's ancestor spirit play a role, and I've already tied in one of the major villians to Rigel's concept (but I don't want to say too much about that, lest I give away plot surprises).  So, again--thank you very much for your ideas and your enthusiasm, they've been of great help to me.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 29, 2004)

Not a problem at all and I do plan on following the IC thread.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 29, 2004)

Same here, I'm keeping up with the IC (helps me learn for my game, too).

I hope my character history grooves with your ideas, nonamazing. I'll make it as loose fitting as needed by you (the main idea being that I'm related, via trysts involving polymorphing, to too many important people, and none of them want me alive - including a vampire ancestor from the Mark of the War). My personal history would probably involve me traveling from here to there discovering what it meant to be a human (and thus explaining the paragon levels some). From the Eldeen Reaches (to explain the armor), to Adar, to almost all of the rest of Khorvaire, I've never found a home (and can't, really, as I'm constanstly on the lamb as a target and I've never been great at making friends.

If you want more detail, I'll be glad to give as much as you want. I try not to pin down too many specifics as it just usually causes headaches for the DM.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 29, 2004)

Well, Rigel is almost done. I decided to stop tip-toeing around the mental issues I was having and went full blown everyone-hates-me-and-wants-me-dead. I'm the screwed up result of humans, elves, vampires, and magic and all that. Please notice my name change. Weird, huh? I'll be continuing with Battle Sorceress and Human Paragon, then dropping into Dragon Disciple and then into Keeper Arcanamach (if I succeed in finding the tome, of course). You can basically assume I'm on everyone's bad list, that I've been traveling all of my life, training with who I can and developing on the run, hiding from those who would kill me, torture me, deify me ... Frostfell holds my destiny for now. Once again, if you want more, I can write up what happened in Adar (where I was kept hidden for a while) and all over Khorvaire, hiding in forests, monasteries, on lightning rails, etc. I've currently only got my mundane equipment and encumberance to calculate. Thanks for letting me be an alternate!


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 3, 2005)

Well, I'd say that the game has gotten off to a pretty good start, and I hope everyone is enjoying it so far.  Although I've done gaming for a while, I'm still pretty new to the PbP thing, so feel free to tell me if I'm not doing things right.  Am I going too slow?  Too fast?  Writing too much?  Please give me any feedback/criticism/suggestions you might have.

One of my ulterior motives for starting up this game was to have an opportunity to exercise my writing skills, which have grown somewhat rusty.  Bear with me as my writing comes into form--I know at the moment I have a tendancy to be a bit wordy, and to favor long, semi-run-on sentences.  I assure you that I'm at least a somewhat better writer than what you're seeing at the moment--I'm long out of practice and my writer powers have grown weak.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jan 3, 2005)

This may just be my experiance, and it doesn't matter to me it actually helps to keep the pace up I've discovered, but I was a little uncomfortable at first with the liberties you were taking with some of the (okay, so maybe just mine) characters. I understand why you did it, and I see that it worked. But, I've always been over-paranoid, and I wanted to point out my concerns before it potentially got a out of hand. 

Other than that, spot on man. Great descriptions and scenarios, from what I've seen so far. keep up the good work, as it were.


----------



## Krug (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm enjoying it! I don't mind the writing it makes the adventure breathe and 'live', so to speak.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 4, 2005)

Thank you for your words of encouragement, both of you.  Sorrow, I apologize for dictating your character's actions without your input--I'll do my very best to make sure that doesn't sure that doesn't happen again.

Ferrix, your character will be introduced into the story soon.  Do you have a background and stuff set up, or did I miss it somewhere?  Anyway, just making sure you're ready!


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 4, 2005)

I found a picture of Rigel in my collection of pictures and I thought I'd share.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 5, 2005)

Will have a background up shortly enough... been away from computers till last night.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Teaser for Floe, this is her description and personality write-ups.

Slender navy braids adorned with rimefire beads fall past a face unblemished by time. Girlish features. Golden eyes stark against an arctic blue tone of skin. A mother pearl strung amongst many stands out on her neck. Dark brown and simply cut with a V, her shirt dips between petite breasts covered by the shimmer of blue-ice chainlinks, long sleeves of lighter brown cover her arms. A thick white leather belt hold tight a pair of belled leather pants cuffed with fur over which falls a suede skirt to just above the knee. Hidden beneath the bells of the pants rise a pair of calf-high moccasins. A rimefire cudgel, its head carved like a dragons claw clenching an orb, swings from a loop at her left hip. Two bone shafts juts over her left shoulder, the two halves of a longspear carved from whalebone. A circular shield of semi-translucent blue-ice is affixed over a small many-pocketed haversack which sits snug between her shoulder blades.

Floe is a creature of silent warmth in the brazen winds of the north. Her forte is listening: to the winds, ice, animals, tribes, dwarves. Many take her girlish features as a literal translation upon her personality, however few who spend much time with her consider her anything less but experienced in the ways of the frozen peaks and windswept tundras. A child?s playfulness and justice mark her deeds. Her dedications are unhurried and reflective. Spirited like a snowball fight amongst friends.


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 6, 2005)

I can only _imagine_ what it would have been like for the stowaways on that voyage...


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 13, 2005)

Working on my background as I type

 Couple questions

 Were those spoilers supposed to have anything in them?

 Do I start with the reduced amount of gold 7,500 rather than 9,000 as I didn't get any of that extra equipment provided by the expedition?


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 13, 2005)

Background done... Floe completed and updated in RG.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 13, 2005)

Ferrix - You do start with 9,000 gp, since you don't get the fancy ring that the rest of them got.  And which spoilers were you referring to?  Are they showing up as blank?


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 14, 2005)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Ferrix - You do start with 9,000 gp, since you don't get the fancy ring that the rest of them got. And which spoilers were you referring to? Are they showing up as blank?




 Okay, will get money sorted out.

 Spoilers for Floe at the start & finish of the last big IC post where I'm introduced, there's one which I get but two which have the show button and clicking on it does nothing.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm reposting it here under 'ordinary' spoiler tags.



Spoiler



Ico glares at the Strangers, huddled together next to their black ship. "These are not good people. These are not the Wandering Ones--Thugrun's plan has failed."

"They may not be Dwarves, my brother," says Dawn Iceshaper, Ico's sister, "but are you so sure that they mean us ill?"

"You remember the other Strangers, and the cursed one they left behind. Were it not for them, we would still sit in our ancestral halls. We would not be outcasts, forced to live among the flighty Uldra to survive."

You can't help but take a little offense at that last statement. Yeah, maybe your people don't take things as seriously as the Dwarves do, but flighty? That's stetching it a bit.

The brother and sister keep arguing quietly before coming to a decision. Ico waves you over, while his sister sulks in the corner. "Glitterice. We are not ready to be seen. The secrets of our people must remain quiet until we know the intentions of these strangers. If one among them is like the one that helped steal our home...then we must do our best to avoid them."

Dawn interrupts her brother. "But although we cannot meet them directly, you can. Even stubborn Ico recognizes your wisdom. If you will meet with the Strangers, learn of their intentions, we will trust your judgement."

"Yes," Ico whispers, "we will listen to what you have to say. So will you go, and meet them on our behalf, keeping the existence of our people a secret until we are ready to reveal ourselves?"

You have to admit that the prospect seems interesting. And, you realize, you don't have too much of a choice--if you don't meet with the Strangers, then they will eventually leave, and with them any chance the Dwarves might have of getting help (which means they'll be living in your village for a very long time).


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 20, 2005)

Does Floe get any bonus XP for background, etc?  Cause if it shifts her over to 5th level, that changes my spells, etc.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm sorry, Ferrix--I'm afraid I completely forgot about the experience award.  Thank you for reminding me, and please take 500 exp.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 25, 2005)

nonamazing, I had a spell question.

Being a druid from the really wintery areas, I realized that not many plants grow there.  I usually use entangle pretty often (dang good spell), but realized that being not many plants, could I instead use a version that's basically "winters entangle", which ice and snow entangles rather than plants?

I'm trying to update Floe to 5th level and looking over her spells I'm having a tough time choosing some spells due to things like the above.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 25, 2005)

How about this: _slick ice_ - makes a 40 ft. spread snow into dangerously slippery ice; any creature moving more than half its speed must make reflex save or fall prone.  Other variables (range, duration, etc.) remain the same as _entangle_.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 26, 2005)

We had just started a combat when the site went down.  I'm anxious to jump back in there and get the ball rolling, but I want to make sure that everyone has a chance to post.  I'm mindful of what Sorrow said about taking liberties with the characters and I certainly don't want to do that.  I'm not worried about it, there's really no rush (the beauty of PbP is that you can take your time) but I don't want you guys thinking I'm slacking off on you.  I want to do my best to make sure everyone is having fun.

I'll go ahead and wait one more day.  I'll post the results of the first round of the combat tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 26, 2005)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> How about this: _slick ice_ - makes a 40 ft. spread snow into dangerously slippery ice; any creature moving more than half its speed must make reflex save or fall prone. Other variables (range, duration, etc.) remain the same as _entangle_.




Definately not as good or as useful as entangle though.  Entangle is nice cause it requires a DC 20 Strength or  Escape Artist check to move if they fail their Reflex save, and each round it attempts to regrasp them.  Slick ice would just end up meaning that people will move at half speed and mitigate even the possibility of falling.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 31, 2005)

Well, what about any movement causing creatures to fall prone, if they fail a DC 20 Dexterity or Balance check?


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 31, 2005)

That's a bit better... let's look at Entangle...



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Grasses, weeds, bushes, and even trees wrap, twist, and entwine about creatures in the area or those that enter the area, *holding them fast and causing them to become entangled*. The creature *can break free and move half its normal speed by using a full-round action to make a DC 20 Strength check or a DC 20 Escape Artist check*. A creature that *succeeds on a Reflex save is not entangled but can still move at only half speed through the area*. Each round on your turn, the plants once again attempt to entangle all creatures that have avoided or escaped entanglement.
> Note: The effects of the spell may be altered somewhat, based on the nature of the entangling plants.




And let's look at the Entangled effect...



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Entangled: The character is ensnared. Being entangled impedes movement, but does not entirely prevent it unless the bonds are anchored to an immobile object or tethered by an opposing force. *An entangled creature moves at half speed, cannot run or charge, and takes a –2 penalty on all attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity. An entangled character who attempts to cast a spell must make a Concentration check (DC 15 + the spell’s level) or lose the spell.*




Thus the Entangle spell does quite a lot, stopping or at best reducing movement, inflicting penalties on all attacks, a penalty to Dexterity, and making it difficult to cast spells.

Slick Ice as you propose would only be a problem for a character if they tried to move, causing them to make a Dexterity or Balance check.  Then it's basically just the cleric spell Ice Slick or the Wizard/Sorcerer spell Grease, neither of which Druid's get.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 9, 2005)

*Time to ask the alternate players to step in!*

It would appear that two of our original players are unable to continue playing.  So at this point, I'd like to ask for any of our alternate players to come forward and announce their interest in taking up the abandoned spots.

The players who had previously secured positions as alternates are: johnsemlak, Lady Shatterstone, adamantineangel, and Slippsahde, in that order.  Lady Shatterstone and johnsemlak were first on the list, so I'll give them a bit of time to see if they're still interested.  If not, adamantineangel and Slippshade have already finished their characters, and it would be easy to bring them into the story.  Of course, if any of you are no longer interested, please let me know.

The story thus far can be found here: Beneath the Ice!  A brief summary: A gnomish explorer put together a tough group of adventurers in order to search the barren Frostfell for what might be the legendary lost home of the Dwarves.  About a week or so out, their ship was attack by the Order of the Emerald Claw.  Shortly after the attack, the ship was caught up in a powerfully weird storm, and sent halfway across the ocean toward their destination.  The adventurers disembarked upon reaching the frozen lands, but had only gotten about a mile inland before meeting a bizarre native and being suddenly attacked by a huge flock of flying ice monsters.  After this fierce battle, the adventurers will no doubt return to their ship (located close by) in order to regroup.

And as a side note to Ferrix: actually, it would be fine to use entangle as written, only with 'snow tentacles' instead of vines.  I was trying to come up with a more 'wintery' approach to the spell, but as you can see, I'm having a tough time finding something that works quite as well as the original.  It's not really a big deal, although I will note that this version of the spell will be considered seperate and different from the original (ie, you couldn't use 'snow entangle' on plants, and vice versa).


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 9, 2005)

I am not going to be able to play, I am sorry to say as it looks like you have good thing going.  Besides two of the other alternates have characters ready to go, I say let them in.    Have fun everyone!

~ Lady Shatterstone


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll do my best to step up to the plate; nonamazing, you've seen my slow but consistent posting. Please consider this before activating me


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 10, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> I'll do my best to step up to the plate; nonamazing, you've seen my slow but consistent posting. Please consider this before activating me




Well, it's really up to you, but I think you'd do okay.  If you'd like to join in, I'd be more than happy to have your character become a part of the group.  And if you've been peeking at the story, you might have noticed I recently revealed that a minor villian has the same last name as your character...could there be a connection between the two?  *cue dramatic music*

In story, the character will likely be heading back to the ship soon.  Here's my idea for introducing your character: while the explorers were away on the ice, Rigel was discovered aboard the ship, thanks to the sharp eyes of a Warforged ex-paladin (and how she were able to stow away for so long aboard the ship is a mystery I'll reveal soon...*more dramatic music*).  Once found, she managed to convince/badger Quentin Voddlegrok to allow her to join the expedition as an official member (Quetin is actually fairly easily badgered--she would have been able to win him over through the sheer force of her Charisma).  When the explorers return, Quentin tells them that they have to take Rigel along in place of Toshanharath (Quentin is nervous being alone, and wants to have the strong warrior aboard the ship with him).

If you like that idea, and you're still interested in playing, just let me know, and drop your character into the Rogue's Gallery for the game.  The current characters still probably have a few things to take care of in the story, so you've got quite a bit of time to get ready.


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 10, 2005)

Will do. I'll even write up the scenario of discovery and badgering, if you'd like.


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 10, 2005)

And yes, I noticed them showing up


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 11, 2005)

Krug, you've got a snake based shifter, right? Dragon just printed up an article on Saurian Shifters. Most of it is the same, but they do have some new shifter feats. I've scanned that in and included it for your perusal.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 12, 2005)

adamantineangel:  I noticed that your character has been posted into the rogues gallery, and everything looks fine so far.  Is there an in-character explanation for her Flaws and Quirks?  And are you attached to the green dragon as her dragonic heritage, or could we possibly substitute another color of dragon?  (I'm thinking white, because it would allow me to make another connection with the backstory of the dungeon, but it's not a major thing).

The secret of how Rigel managed to hide so long aboard the _Whale's Carcass_: 



Spoiler



Your character has the backing of several organizations who are anxious to share in the knowledge retrieved from the _Grimoire Arcanamacha_.  One of those groups, surprisingly, is House Ghallanda (their motives in this remain a mystery to you).  In exchange for Rigel's promise to deliver to them a certain page of the book (of course, whether or not she actually intends to keep the promise is up to you...) House Ghallanda has provided her with a unique item: the _lifekeeping coffin_.  The coffin (which House Ghallanda managed to sneak onto the ship's manifest list) contains a large extradimensional storage space--a decent-sized, well-furnished apartment.  Also, when fully charaged, the coffin creates ample food and water each day, enough to sustain a single occupant comfortable (the coffin had 50 charges when you left port--now it has 34 left).  Thus, Rigel has been able to hide quite easily for some time now (the coffin was buried under piles of other equipment, and went unnoticed).

When the explorers went out onto the ice, they took much of that equipment with them.  Flamesaxe (see story for more details on this NPC) was carefully examining the rest of the storeroom, when he came across your coffin and somehow managed to open it (it was supposed to be sealed, only openable from the inside).  Flamesaxe told Voddlegrok about the situation, but fast-thinking Rigel was able to talk her way out of trouble...or did she talk her way _into_ it?



I'll be happy to add more details/clarifications to the above, should you wish.

I'm still hoping to hear from either johnsemlak or Slippshade, to see if either is still interested in joining the game.


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 12, 2005)

Nah, I only chose green to go with that whole original weird mating thing that the Vol line did with the green dragon. White, I felt, was too apropo, originally. If it fits with whachew got, then cool by me. I might change my spell line up based on that (is Lesser Shivering Touch okay?) 

Traits: 
Focused: Trained from day one to keep spells going and to ignore things around me.
Quick: Taught to keep my feet moving at all times.

Flaws:
Murky Eyed: My eyes are icing over!
Unreactive: It takes me a while to get Focused.

Does that work? Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 12, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Nah, I only chose green to go with that whole original weird mating thing that the Vol line did with the green dragon. White, I felt, was too apropo, originally. If it fits with whachew got, then cool by me. I might change my spell line up based on that (is Lesser Shivering Touch okay?)
> 
> Traits:
> Focused: Trained from day one to keep spells going and to ignore things around me.
> ...




Here's why I had suggested white dragon (spoiler text): 



Spoiler



One of the major NPC's in the game is a white dragon who has lived in the Frostfell all his life, since his mother left him several centuries ago.  Rigel would be distantly related to the white dragon's mother, making the two of them cousins, in a sense.


  This would have only a minor effect on the story, so it is completely optional.  If you want to go for it, feel free to change your spell list to refect the new 'flavour'.

I did have an idea for the flaws, if you're interested.  I thought that they could be related to the vampire side of her heritage, that she is extremely sluggish and sleepy during the day, which causes her flaws.  Since that would alter the flaws so that they effect her during the daylight hours only, I'd want to add a third, 'extra' flaw, to balance things out.  I was thinking of "positive energy reversal", which would mean that the character takes damage from cure spells and heals from inflict spells, like an undead, and can be affected by turn undead.  Or perhaps, if that one seems too severe, light sensitivity, like the drow's weakness.  The whole flaw 'package' would be a reflection of her vampire traits.

Here's some information your character would have about the backstory of the adventure. Feel free to incorporate any of this into your character's history: [SBLOCK]About twenty years ago, Lord Boroman ir'Dayne led an expedition to the Frostfell.  It is considered to be the only truly successful expedition--Lord Boroman's party actually went deep inland, while other explorers had merely charted the shorelines.  But one of the explorers did not return.  Grinton Steed, listed in the records as an 'equipment wrangler', vanished.  According to Lord Boroman, Steed had a difficult time adjusting to the harsh conditions, and died out on the ice.  From your research, you have discovered that Grinton Steed was the last person to hold the _Grimoire Arcanamacha_, and Lord Boroman or his crew did not bring it back with them.  Therefore, it must still be out there somewhere, perhaps in Steed's grave.
Lord Boroman's record of the expedition was very interesting, but he made no further trips.  In fact, he discouraged other explorers.  There was nothing valuable out there, he said, and no intelligent natives to trade with.  Aside from a few bizarre and horrible monsters, the Frostfell was empty.  That's why Quentin Voddlegrok was ridiculed so heavily when he announced his intention to travel to the Frostfell in search of the Dwarves--everybody knew there were no Dwarves in the Frostfell!  But did Lord Boroman have something to hide?  And could it possibly be related to the death of Grinton Steed and the missing _Grimoire Arcanamacha_?  That is what Rigel is going to find out...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm more than willing to go with full blown positive energy allergy, if we can define one other thing. Spells sometime refer to as 'undead'. Am I undead? If so, then my Chill Touch spell would devestate me if I used it on myself, and would be susceptible to all things that state undead as targets. If not, then I could 'heal' myself with my Chill Touch (fine by me), but there might be some confusion later on as to what affects me or not. Also, do I heal with rest? We can solve this altogether by removing the human paragon levels, taking on the Necropolitan template, and taking a different level line up (I'd have 4 levels to play with, not 5). What're your thoughts?


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello,

It looks as though you are short 1 or 2 players, and your alternates are not responding.  If it turns out that you have room, please add me as an alternate (or actual player  ), and I will toss some character ideas your way.

Thanks,
RillianPA


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 16, 2005)

RillianPA - Hello!  Well, since you've certainly shown some initiative, I don't see any reason not to add you to the game.  Go ahead and put together a character.  The new PCs will be introduced into the story fairly soon.  You have the option of making either a native of the Frostfell (frost elf, glacier dwarf, or uldra) or a backup explorer who has been waiting on the ship this whole time (or you might have been one of the ship's crew, who suddenly sees a chance to try something new, or possibly one of the earlier captured soldiers who makes a decision to switch sides).

At this point, feel free to be as wide open as you'd like with your concept--go for whatever seems interesting to you.  Between the two of us, we'll work it into the story.

adamantineangel - As I had envisioned it, the 'positive energy reversal' flaw would not make Rigel undead.  It's only effects would be that 1) _cure_ spells do damage to her, 2) _inflict_ spells heal her, and 3) the channelling of positive energy (ie, turn undead) can repel her.  Due to her heritage, positive energy reacts in strange ways when she comes in contact with it, and negitive energy seems to be attracted to her.  I didn't want to make it too severe--just wanted to balance out the other two flaws if we decided to make them 'during daylight hours only'.  Rigel would still be able to rest normally, and be considered a mortal creature in all ways.

Of course, if you _want_ to go the undead route, that's certainly an option.  I'd have to take a look at this Necropolitan template--that's in _Liber Mortis_, right?


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey nonamazing,

Thanks, I'm looking forward to joining in.  If we can find a way to make it work, here is my character idea, in very broad strokes...details and stats to follow:

Balthazar d'Still ay il'Quartos is the son of a union between noble house and dragonmark house (I took the liberty of deciding that the naming convention for the rare children of both noble and dragonmark is similar to the Spanish, father's patronymic first, then mother's, but anyone who calls him by a last name would call him il'Quartos or maybe just Quartos).  He is what might be refered to as a "gentleman explorer", a poncy, effete, dilletante (imagine certain English explorers of the early 1800s).  For all of that, he is still quite competent (he's 5th+ level, he must be), quite likeable, and someday, he might make a reasonable Quartermain.  He really should have a gentleman's gentleman, Jenkins, a man who cleans, cooks, serves, and possibly loots the dead, but is otherwise useless in combat, and whose only real knowledges are related to noble precedence.  However, I understand if an NPC like that would get in the way, and can do without.

He will probably be a member of the explorer Dragonmark house, and might very well be a friend/aquaintance of the Quentin Voddlegrok, who just caught up (had an airship deliver him).  

Mechanically, I have 2 ideas:
First idea is a Soulknife/Psychic Warrior who will take levels of Elocater (Scorn earth, the ability to walk around without touching the ground, just seems so amazingly appropriate for this character)

Second idea is a Warlock from Complete Arcane.
Either way the character will have relatively high Dex and Cha.

Anyway, let me know what you think so far...I can alter, expand or scrap.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 16, 2005)

RillianPA - That sounds like an interesting character.  I'm sure the naming conventions are fine.  Here's my idea for how to work hime into the story:  Back on the mainland, Lord Boroman ir'Dayne is going mad with worry.  His incredibly valuable sailing ship has been stolen (by the _paladin_ he hired to guard it, no less!), and he suspects a plot is afoot to interfere with Voddlegrok's expedition.  He wants to try and contact the explorers, but the ship that was stolen was the only ship that could have possibly caught up with them (an airship is limited in that it must return to port fairly often to 'recharge'--one could not make it all the way across the ocean).

Lord Boroman comes to you asking for help.  He had spent nearly his entire fortune on his ship, now wasted money.  At first, Boroman comes asking for a loan (as you are incredibly rich), but something about this whole matter intrigues you (you are an acquaintance of Voddlegrok, and somewhat worried about the poor little fellow).  You agree to help Boroman contact the explorers--but you insist that you have to be the one to do it.  You arange to contact the most powerful woman in Stormhome, Esravash d'Lyrandar, and between your charm and your huge sacks of money, you manage to convince the Lyrandar family to hire a teleporter to send you to the Frostfell.  Since you are friends with Voddlegrok, they can use the connection between the two of you to teleport you straight to him.  Esravash also entrusts you with the _Horn of Lyrandar_ and insists that you bring it to her beloved cousin, Karthak d'Lyrandar.

As for your man Jenkins (who you would, of course, insist on bringing along, no matter the cost), I was thinking that he might be an early model Warforged, one that your family ordered specially designed for you (did I mention that your family is incredibly rich?  they are).  He would be a very early model, and kind of old, so he's a bit creaky and clanky, not much use in a fight.  But he is always very calm and collected--nothing ever fazes him.  No matter what you might ask of him, he always just says, "Very good, sir", and does his best.

You're free to go with either of the class options you suggested, but I feel that the flavour of Warlock might fit a little better for this character.  Perhaps Warlock/Swashbucker?

Anyway, all of these are just ideas and suggestions--tell me what you like and we'll use it, anything you don't like, we'll toss aside.


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 16, 2005)

Actually that all sounds really good.  In fact, since his career of choice is exploration, a chance to seek out the lost home of the dwarves, in addition to helping out his friend, is all the incentive he would need.

I agree, the warlock/swashbuckler is a really good match.  Ok, I will go with warlock...but I dont plan on taking many levels of other classes, and with the warlock, I have no PrC plans.  Before I finish my character, I will need to examine the swashbuckler class, and some PrCs, but I should be able to finish tonight.

Before I do the detailed background, I was hoping you could answer a couple questions / make a couple suggestions.  Which dragonmark house should he be from, and where should his noble parent be from?  My general expectation is that his father is the dragonmark, his mother the noble, and that while he believes they fell in love (though its hard to tell since they are not particularly effusive people), the mother's dowry included massively valuable mineral rights.  Are the surnames that I gave him ok?  I didnt see anything about the names in my Eberron campaign setting (but I might have missed it).

Also, I saw somewhere a mention of the Wayfarer's Guild?  Do you know what this is, because Balthazar should probably belong to some snobby explorer's club.

Last is there any way that Jenkins could have 1 use per day of Prestidigitation?  No other spells, its just that this is the perfect spell for a gentleman's gentleman (cleaning and maintaining, and even color changing clothing).


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 16, 2005)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> adamantineangel - As I had envisioned it, the 'positive energy reversal' flaw would not make Rigel undead.  It's only effects would be that 1) _cure_ spells do damage to her, 2) _inflict_ spells heal her, and 3) the channelling of positive energy (ie, turn undead) can repel her.  Due to her heritage, positive energy reacts in strange ways when she comes in contact with it, and negitive energy seems to be attracted to her.  I didn't want to make it too severe--just wanted to balance out the other two flaws if we decided to make them 'during daylight hours only'.  Rigel would still be able to rest normally, and be considered a mortal creature in all ways.
> 
> Of course, if you _want_ to go the undead route, that's certainly an option.  I'd have to take a look at this Necropolitan template--that's in _Liber Mortis_, right?




Nah, I was only going with the undead so that there would be an easy reference for questions yet to arise.  How about this:

-Positive energy is anathema, all the time. Treat as negative energy on standard PHB races.
-Negative energy is curative, all the time, at half rate (like how 'forged are affected by positive energy).
-Rigel is treated as an undead for the purposes of being turned or commanded by clerics, all the time. I count as a creature at half my HD.
-When in bright light conditions, such as sunlight or the _daylight_ spell, I am affected by two more Flaws: Murky Eyed and Unreactive.

This is balanced, especially in a dungeon crawl, where day and night are hard to determine.

Does that work? The more questions we can avoid in the future, the better, IMHO.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 16, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Nah, I was only going with the undead so that there would be an easy reference for questions yet to arise. How about this:
> 
> -Positive energy is anathema, all the time. Treat as negative energy on standard PHB races.
> -Negative energy is curative, all the time, at half rate (like how 'forged are affected by positive energy).
> ...




Having yourself count as a creature of half your HD makes you incredibly easy to control/turn by a cleric.  It should stay at your HD.

I think you're giving yourself the short end of the stick with healing half with negative energy and taking full damage from positive, at least warforged can be repaired fully with repair damage spells.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 16, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Does that work? The more questions we can avoid in the future, the better, IMHO.




That all looks fine to me, with two minor corrections.  First of all, I do agree with Ferrix that being considered as half her Hit Dice for purposes of being turned/controlled is a little bit harsh (I know of at least one evil cleric in the story that would love to have the chance to control Rigel, if it were that easy).  Secondly, I don't like the idea of her being actually _controlled_ by evil clerics, as she is not a mindless undead.  Let us say instead that as she is attracted to negative energy, successful control attempts work on her like a _charm person_ spell.  Thus, she can't be commanded to do anything suicidal.  I wanted to cross that option off the list, because it would make it waay to easy for one of the story's villains to dispose of Rigel.

I do like the idea of having negative energy cure her by only half the amount (as per Warforged healing).  After all, she is not truly undead, so the energy is not completely compatible with her system (and from a game balance standpoint, it makes sense, as negative energy can be used as both a weapon and as healing for Rigel.  For example, a wand of _inflict light wounds_ works double duty for her).



			
				RillianPA said:
			
		

> Which dragonmark house should he be from, and where should his noble parent be from? My general expectation is that his father is the dragonmark, his mother the noble, and that while he believes they fell in love (though its hard to tell since they are not particularly effusive people), the mother's dowry included massively valuable mineral rights. Are the surnames that I gave him ok?




Looking over the various houses, I think that House Orien makes the most sense.  They're the house that deals with travel, which would appear to fit your character concept.  You could also be from House Tharashk, the house of Finding, but they're a little more uncouth--I don't think any of them would be marrying into any noble families.

The game started off in Aundair, and it makes sense that your character would be from there.  A large portion of House Orien's lightning rail runs through Aundair, and during the last war, Orien probably sought to form alliances with Aundairian nobles in order to protect their property.  No doubt some of these alliances would have been in the form of marriages.  Looking for Aundairian noble families, I found Lain, Torn, and Kenthi.  Any one of those would make for a suitable noble family for your character to be from.  Of course, there are many, many rich noble families in Aundair, so there are all sorts of possible names (ie, you could just make up a name, it's okay).

Dragonmarked house members use an apostrophe-d (d') in front of their house names, like so: Karthak d'Lyrandar.  Noble families use a title (usually Lord or Lady) and an apostrophe-ir (ir'), like so: Lord Boroman ir'Dayne.  I believe that the Dragonmarked House name takes precedence, despite whether it came from the father or the mother's side.  So your character's name would be something like this: Lord Balthazar d'Orien ir'Torn.  Add salt and pepper to taste.



			
				RillianPA said:
			
		

> Also, I saw somewhere a mention of the Wayfarer's Guild? Do you know what this is, because Balthazar should probably belong to some snobby explorer's club.




A snobby explorer's club is _exactly_ what the Wayfarer's Guild is.  Well, maybe not that snobby.  They hire explorers and provide funds to various important expeditions.  Lord Boroman is, in fact, the respected founder--maybe that's where he happened to know your character from?



			
				RillianPA said:
			
		

> Last is there any way that Jenkins could have 1 use per day of Prestidigitation? No other spells, its just that this is the perfect spell for a gentleman's gentleman (cleaning and maintaining, and even color changing clothing).




That makes perfect sense.  Jenkins has a _warforged component of prestidigitation_, which allows him to use the cantrip up to 5 times per day.


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 17, 2005)

Ok, I'm almost done with the first 5 levels (just buying equipment).  I will post the mechanics and background tonight.  I need to know what level he will be, and if he should also only have 7500 gp of stuff, or if he should have the full gold for whatever level he is, or something else.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 17, 2005)

He should have 9,000 gp worth of equipment (he's far richer than that, but the weight allowance on the _teleport_ spell only allowed him to carry a small amount of his stuff).  Don't worry about counting Jenkins or his gear against that amount (Jenkins is an unpaid hireling--technically a slave, but a reasonably loyal and well-treated one).  His experience point total should be 12,500--not Jenkins' experience point total, Balthazar's.


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 17, 2005)

Ok, Balthazar is completed and posted in the character thread.  Let me know if you have any changes/edits/additions/removals.


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 17, 2005)

Okay, I've edited my character to the point that I think she's ready to go. This is my first female character, so I'm wanting to give it a run.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 17, 2005)

I have updated our Rogues' Gallery thread with two new 'articles' detailing recent events.  These articles mention the addition of the new player characters.  Check it out, and I'll have the next update to the story a bit later today, if all goes well.


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 17, 2005)

Does that mean I should start posting?

EDIT: BTW, I think you mean Aundarian Scroll on your Rogue's Gallery. Currently you have Aundarian Scolls.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 17, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Does that mean I should start posting?
> 
> EDIT: BTW, I think you mean Aundarian Scroll on your Rogue's Gallery. Currently you have Aundarian Scolls.




My next post in the in-character thread will bring both Rigel and Balthazar into the story, so yes, at that point you may begin posting.

And thanks for pointing out that error.  I can't believe I missed that...


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 18, 2005)

Doh!! I just realized I forgot languages, and that I have no idea what languages are appropriate.  I seem to have 3 available...could you pick them for me nonamazing?


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 18, 2005)

RillianPA - Sure!  For your character, I'd suggest Elven (a refined language that many nobles learn), Halfling (halfling innkeepers are found almost everywhere, making this a good language to know) and Draconic (a language picked up by many scholars and explorers).


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks!  Actually it was racial + 2 bonus, so I assumed that racial in Eberron is common?

So I took Common, Elven, Draconic.


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 20, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> Thanks!  Actually it was racial + 2 bonus, so I assumed that racial in Eberron is common?
> 
> So I took Common, Elven, Draconic.




I believe that Common is automatic, no matter how good or bad you are at languages.


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 22, 2005)

*hack* *cough* I be sick, maybe to emulate being in the Frostfell better. Ugh. Should be better and posting again in a couple of days at most.


----------



## nonamazing (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry about the delay in posting--I was unexpectedly out of town.  There will be updates early tomorrow.  Be prepared.


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 2, 2005)

Just in case it should ever come up, Balthazar keeps his Invokations of Spiderwalk, and See the Unseen  running at all times, so if anything invisible is around, remember he can see it.


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 10, 2005)

nonamazing - I'm not really sure what you meant about precautions for the weather.  I didnt even add special cold weather gear to my character (though he does still have money from the original purchase amount, would he have purchased cold weather gear?).  Maybe he needs to borrow some gear before we leave?


----------



## nonamazing (Mar 10, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> nonamazing - I'm not really sure what you meant about precautions for the weather.  I didnt even add special cold weather gear to my character (though he does still have money from the original purchase amount, would he have purchased cold weather gear?).  Maybe he needs to borrow some gear before we leave?




Oh, don't worry.  Voddlegrok has provided some extra supplies for your group to draw from.  Check out this post (the spolier near the bottom of the post).  There's a list of all the stuff that's on the sled.  There should be plenty there with which Balthazar and Jenkins can equip themselves--just let me know what they're taking.


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 10, 2005)

It is not clear to me...do warforged require cold weather gear?  If not, then Jenkins will take minimal gear (snowshoes).

If he needs it...then he takes the same as Balthazar: 
 extra heavy winter outfit
 snow goggles
 snowshoes
 1 sunrod (just in case)


----------



## nonamazing (Apr 5, 2005)

Ah...

I'm sure you've all noticed by now that I haven't updated in quite a while.  I kept putting it off and putting it off, and feeling guiltier and guiltier each day.  And I've been wanting to try and explain myself, to apologize to everyone...

I don't really have any sort of excuse.  I just haven't been able to write lately.  I feel stupidly pretentious calling it writer's block, but that's essentially what it is.

So I'm calling the game to an end, and hoping that none of you will be too upset with me.  This was my first foray into PbP gaming, and I think I just wasn't cut out for it.  You all have my humblest apologies.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 5, 2005)

awww bummer, I thought it was excellently well written and done so far.  That's another added to the tally that's been called over within the past week or two.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 5, 2005)

Thats really too bad, I was enjoying this game...

And since we have a group of players...Does anyone want to run something?  Maybe we can fold over into a new game...and maybe nonamazing will join as a player?


----------

